# 2010 OCT/MegaTek Challenge (July 31 - Dec 31)



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay so, this is my very first challenge!

This challenge is based on the reviews I received for Ovation Cell Therapy and/or MegaTek in the link below:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=482474

I received mixed reviews for both products. Sooo…the PJ in me purchased both (so I could judge for myself), and I’d love to have a little company while doing it. 

Now, here are the details for the challenge:

*ALL ARE WELCOME*​To give everyone time to purchase their products, we can officially start on *July 31st*. I’m thinking we can do a reveal on *December 31st* (let me know your thoughts on this).


Post a starting pic here:

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=487830*

Use the OCT and/or MegaTek a minimum of 3x/week
Let us know your reggie (additional products, co-washing, protective styles, etc.)
[*]Check in at least twice a month and let us know how you’re doing

Simple as that! 

Now who’s in? (Looking at January Noir) 


Ms_CoCo37
LadySaraii
Gemini350z
IJanei
YaniraNaturally
Grow
NicBenny
SunnyGirl807
GANicole
mEmYSELFaNDj
SexySin985
EtherealEnigma
DrMuffin
*closer*2*my*dreams*
Prayin4FullWL2012
Jordan S.
DetroitDiva
cheerleaderbody
CherryCherryBoomBoom
OsnapCnapp!
MaxandSally
Br*nzB*mbsh~ll
longlady
BalanceGoals2009
Poopiedoo
Changed
Poutchi
ObsessedW|Hair
ChiChi08
Valerie
Kandigyrl
ShyIntellect
Sithembile
Afrolatina
Wanji
Moniquenuss
lawyer2be371
bluediamond0829
Jerseygirl1977
SerenityBlaque
Platinum
Loveisinthehouse
Mizzy247
Stacia82
CurlyLuul
preciouslove0x
Nightingale
Sonia1965
Rossy2010
Libertysince05
Quita
Mrs.N_Lugo
DaDragonPrincess
DRJones
JWhitley6
ZeeontheGrow
CandyCotton
Ojemba
Rianne018
MzTease
MaryB
ArizonaBeauty
NubianPrize
Jovan787
Ladies! Thanks to some digging around I found a post that I thought would be very useful to all of us! This post was originally posted by Shimmy (thanks girl, wherever you are!!!):

Attention Newbies!

Help Notes for using Ovation Cell Therapy an Mega Tek

Rule #1 - Forget reading this entire thread. Yes...forget it. It's too overwhelming and you only be more confused on use of these products.

Rule # 1 - I am ON PURPOSE omitting all of the EXTRA's (even my extras I've shared in earlier posts) that so many us have listed in our regimes.

I am posting the Simple Method which is ALL anyone needs to follow.

Rule #3 - Relax and Allow your Hair to Grow...It will.

Steps for Using these products that WORK!

I. Ovation Hair Care System

www.ovationhair.com

Main Product in this system that produces Growth:

Ovation Cell Therapy - The Growth Product

http://www.ovationhair.com/OvationStore.asp?ac=lk&cat=2

How to use:

1. Apply to scalp as you would hair oil or hair grease and gently massage into your scalp with the pads (soft part) of your fingers.

2. Leave on your scalp for at least an hour then rinse your scalp with lukewarm water and proceed with your favorite hair conditioner. Place in protective style.

3. OR --- leave in overnight and rinse out in the morning. Place hair in protective style.

That's it. You're done!

3. How often? At least 3 times a week. Each night is fine, but 3 times a week is plenty. I know because I've done so.

You do not need all three Ovation products. Although I have the complete system, I mainly use the Cell Therapy.

II. Mega Tek -- Same as above

1. Apply to scalp as you would a scalp conditoner or hair grease.
2. Gently massage the prduct into scalp with soft pads of your fingers.
3. Leave in at least one hour or overnight.
4. Rinse out, condition hair with favorite hair conditioner.
5. Put hair in protective style.

Which Product does what?

Mega Tek will thicken your hair -- fast! It will also strenghten your hair which will lenghten your hair.

Ovation Cell Therapy will lengthen your hair --- fast! It just doesn't thicken as quickly as the Mega Tek does. But it sure gives the length.

Shampooing your hair....

As often or as little as you wish. I use shampoo only once a month.

However, at least 3 times a week, I Condition-Wash with my favorite conditioner. After I rinse, the conditioner out, I apply either Ovation or Mega Tek to my scalp. If I'm sleepy, I leave it in overnight.

I even go out in public with this product in my hair. Ain't nobody gonna grow my hair but me, so I could care less about what anyone thinks.

Key Principle - Make it easy on yourself. The only method to focus upon is that this is a scalp treatment. And it's not complicated

Do your thing with it and forget about all of the extras, such as the oils, and whatever else you've been reading. You DO NOT NEED IT!

Oiling Your Scalp:

Only if you want to. And if so, use either Castor Oil or Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil. They are growth oils.

If you want to mix a little oil with the Ovation or Mega Tek, you can, but you do not have to. It's only an option. However, if you do, only use Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil. Again, these are growth oils.

SHEDDING

It's happens, but do not panick. I had major shedding after the 3rd week of Ovation, but I survived and so did my hair.

Garlic saved the day and my hair and my nerves Garlic stops the shedding.

Garlic Tabs:

Internally: Take 1 -3 tablets per day. That's all you need. Don't overload on this because it's not necessary.

Externally: Make a garlic paste as follows:

About 1 Tablespoon of Garlic Powder (not Garlic Salt -- Powder only)

Mix with with enough Castor Oil (or Olive Oil or Jojoba Oil) to make a thin paste.

Apply this Garlic paste onto and into your entire head, hair and scalp. Cover your head with plastic cap and leave this mixture on your head for a least one hour. YOU DO NOT NEED HEAT!. Your body heat is quite sufficient. I use one of those gold mylar (foil) plastic caps and it truly heats up my hair on its own.

Now wash your hair with a mild shampoo and then condition your hair. Place into a protective style and Smile! Cause your shedding has just been 'checked' ...

Now if you want to spend extra money, you can purchase the Alter Ego Garlic Hair cream conditioner. I love this product and it smells so light and fresh and it works!

Here's one of many links for the product:

http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?goodsIdx=2157

Moisture:

Keep your hair moisturized as well. Do what you know is best for moisturizing your hair. Use your favorite DC's (Deep conditioning products/regimes). Just make it easy for YOU. That's the Key --- making it easy for you to maintain.

Other Proteins:

Stay away from them. Both of these products are protein heavy and you do not need other proteins. It will dry your hair.

Here's a Treat for your Hair:

"The Kiya Fizzie" --- The KF Solution from our family member "Just Kiya"

Add a little Sea Salt (1/2 teaspoon) to a huge handful of your favorite hair conditioner. Any conditioner of your choice.

Mix well and apply to your hair. Cover with Plasic cap for at least an hour. Rinse out and your hair will be as soft as can be. This also Relaxes the ends of your hair. See pic #4 in my siggy pikistrip. Treat yourself to the Kiya Fizzie once a week. Your hair will love you for it.

Ladies this is it! I am so sorry for adding to the confusion. We all want to grow our hair super fast, well this is it! When I stopped adding all of the extras my hair grew. The only 'extra' in my regime is the use of the Garlic. That's it. My hair grew even faster.

Okay............now go grow that hair!


Here are a few more reference threads:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=288767
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=311619&highlight=megatek+challenge+thread


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

I haven't received my products yet.  I expect the MegaTek to arrive on Tuesday, and the OCT should be here by Friday at the latest.  

I'll still post my current reggie:

Right now, since we're in the hot summer months, I like to do daily co-washing and wear wash n' gos.  My staple products are:

HE - Long Term Relationship (defines my curls like no other)
HE - Hello Hydration
Taliah Waajid Black Shampoo & Herbal Condish
Giovanni Smooth as Silk (Extreme Protein Infusion, Tea Tree Triple Threat Invigorating Shampoo, Deeper Moisture Condish)
Henna (normally every 3 mos., but I think I'll shoot for 1x/mo)
Coconut/Vatika/Amla Oils
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in Condish
QP Mango Butter (the original formula)

I'm going to have to switch things up a bit when my products arrive.  I'm hoping some OCT/MegaTek veterans will join the thread and lend their expertise.  January Noir has already said she will pop in and out. 

I'll post my pic when we get closer to the start of the challenge.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jul 11, 2010)

I will join, I have both products already, but never used them frequently enough to see the results.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

Gemini350z said:


> I will join, I have both products already, but never used them frequently enough to see the results.



I have that exact same habit. I'm hoping this challenge will help keep me consistent.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jul 11, 2010)

hmm, i don't know if I should join anymore challenges, but I am using this product regularly.  Maybe I'll just watch you all from the sidelines.


----------



## Minty (Jul 11, 2010)

will you be using both? 

This sounds like a great challenge. I'm in a few too justicefighter, but they don't contradict eachother. Hmmm, let me dig out my Ovation. 

But I won't post a starting pic here -  its in my page album though.

You've got my support but I'm going to sideline it too.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 11, 2010)

I will also join...first time trying this stuff so hopefully I have great results like the others
my order should be here this week. In the meantime, I'm gonna search thru the threads to find out how do you actually use thiserplexed

will post a starting pic closer to the end of the month along with my reggie


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Ms. Coco! I'll join your challenge  I've been using MT for a few months now so I'll continue with that. MT has been working really well for me and my hairline has thickened up considerably. Thankfully I haven't had an increase in shedding or anything unusual.

My MT mix has MT, five drops of SAA, and ten of JBCO.

I'll post a pic around the 31st after I wash and straighten my hair.

I'd be happy to answer any questions regarding MT. From the research I did before using MT and my own experience I suggest only applying this to the scalp. When people experience protein overload from these products it's usually a result of applying it to the entire length of their hair.

Oops forgot to post my reggie. Wash once a week w/ HE HH (until I can restock my TJ Nourish Shampoo). Condition with Organix Coconut Milk or TJ Nourish Spa. Then DC with Aussie 3 min for a bit. Seal with Coconut Oil. I just bought Aphogee last week so I haven't figured out how often I want to use it.


----------



## NicBenny (Jul 11, 2010)

Joining, never used either.  Where can I find the products?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> hmm, i don't know if I should join anymore challenges, but I am using this product regularly. Maybe I'll just watch you all from the sidelines.


 
The sidelines are just fine.  If you change your mind the invitation is still there.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

NicBenny said:


> Joining, never used either. Where can I find the products?


 
Welcome Nic!  I purchased my MegaTek from Amazon.com.  If I recall, I paid $29.25 for a 16 oz bottle:







I purchased my OCT from ovationhair.com:





(I purchased the whole system for $96.49.  If you mention that you heard about them from LHCF you'll get a 10% discount)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Hi Ms. Coco! I'll join your challenge  I've been using MT for a few months now so I'll continue with that. MT has been working really well for me and my hairline has thickened up considerably. Thankfully I haven't had an increase in shedding or anything unusual.
> 
> My MT mix has MT, five drops of SAA, and ten of JBCO.
> 
> ...


 
Yanira, I was sooooo hoping you would join this challenge!  We will definitely be needing your expertise.


----------



## sunnygirl807 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in (fingers crossed). I'm bad at coming up with challenges.

I will post pictures on start date.  I will apply MT is scalp only every other day.  Co-wash twice a week.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> will you be using both?


 
I am going to use both...but I don't think I'll use them at the same time...I don't know enough about them to start mixing things up (I want progress, not setbacks). 

I'd like to start out with the OCT and try that for the first month or so, to see how I like it.  Then I'll switch over to the MegaTek to see if there is a difference between the two.

What I really need to do is keep searching through older threads to see how others have developed their reggies.  Then, I'll have a better idea of how to customize my own reggie.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 11, 2010)

I see I was added.

I'm washing my hair approx every 3-4 days and so on wash days I will be apply OCT to my scalp and hair for 3-5 minutes and then wash out and condition.

In another thread someone also mentioned using OCT and water on edges everyday.  I think I will try this b/c my edges in a dire need of some help.  

Starting pics


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> I see I was added.
> 
> I'm washing my hair approx every 3-4 days and so on wash days I will be apply OCT to my scalp and hair for 3-5 minutes and then wash out and condition.
> 
> ...


 
There you are!   I was hoping you would pop on.

Although it's hard to tell, I have issues with my edges as well.  My main concern is this thin spot (I'm obsessed).  Right now, I have a three finger forehead.  I'm not trying to advance to four fingers.


----------



## GANicole (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to join as well. I have both products but I think I will start with MT just because I would love to see an increase in thickness. Maybe I can alternate the products... I will know closer to the starting date. I will post my starting pic closer to the start date as well. Good luck!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 11, 2010)

GANicole said:


> I would like to join as well. I have both products but I think I will start with MT just because I would love to see an increase in thickness. Maybe I can alternate the products... I will know closer to the starting date. I will post my starting pic closer to the start date as well. Good luck!


 
Hi Nicole!  Have you been using both products for long?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 12, 2010)

Im in. i bought my megatek today. i mixed my mt 5oz with mn2oz, peppermint oil, tea tree oil, and grapeseed oil 2oz. 

i will cowash a couple times a week with either suave almond and shea butter, suave humectant, or mane and tail. add leave in infusium 23. then i will apply my mt mixture after every cowash to my scalp. then moisturize(s-curl and ntm leave in) and seal(castor oil). do 1 acv rinse and 1 black tea rinse per week. everyday i dont cowash i will apply my oil concotion(evoo,evco,castor oil, grapeseed, wheat germ, peppermint, tea tree, argan, sulfur powder) to my scalp.

i'll be using weave installs as my protective style. im in an install right now so my starting pic is from may 14th. im not taking this down until sep 1st. i will update with a new length check then.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 12, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Im in. i bought my megatek today. i mixed my mt 5oz with mn2oz, peppermint oil, tea tree oil, and grapeseed oil 2oz.
> 
> i will cowash a couple times a week with either suave almond and shea butter, suave humectant, or mane and tail. add leave in infusium 23. then i will apply my mt mixture after every cowash to my scalp. then moisturize(s-curl and ntm leave in) and seal(castor oil). do 1 acv rinse and 1 black tea rinse per week. everyday i dont cowash i will apply my oil concotion(evoo,evco,castor oil, grapeseed, wheat germ, peppermint, tea tree, argan, sulfur powder) to my scalp.
> 
> i'll be using weave installs as my protective style. im in an install right now so my starting pic is from may 14th. im not taking this down until sep 1st. i will update with a new length check then.


 
My MegaTek should be here tomorrow and I can't wait!

It sounds like you have your reggie down to a science.  Are you mixing the MT with oils to keep your from shedding or to keep it from drying out?...or both?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 12, 2010)

shoot to make it last longer. lol it worked for me last year so i figured i'll mix it again.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 12, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> shoot to make it last longer. lol it worked for me last year so i figured i'll mix it again.


 
Excellent point!  Shoot...I need to be doing the same thing with that OCT as much as that stuff cost me!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Yanira, I was sooooo hoping you would join this challenge!  We will definitely be needing your expertise.



Aww you're so sweet! I'm no expert  (I've only been using MT for a few months) but I'd be glad to answer anyones questions if I can


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 13, 2010)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Aww you're so sweet! I'm no expert (I've only been using MT for a few months) but I'd be glad to answer anyones questions if I can


 
That's a few months more than me!


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 13, 2010)

I want in.

Ijust foundmy old bottle of MT and I started back using it for the last 3 days or so.

I had good results with it which leads me to wonder why I ever stopped using it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 13, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> I want in.
> 
> Ijust foundmy old bottle of MT and I started back using it for the last 3 days or so.
> 
> I had good results with it which leads me to wonder why I ever stopped using it.


 
I'm loving your pretty puff!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm in! I'll have to order OCT as soon as I can, but I still have some Megatek. I have a full sew in @ the moment, but may take it out by the end of July (I miss my hair!). I currently have about 5-7 inches of hair except for in a few random spots I cut... 

I co-wash every 2-3 days with Suave Almond and Shea Butter (I may bump it up to everyday depending on my workout. Regardless, I water my hair daily). Spray my hair alternately with Aussie Moist or Mane and Tail leave-in with Giovanni Direct Leave-in and aloe pieces mixed in the bottle. When my hair is out I like to use the Giovanni or Ojon Tunu lines. I only deep condition when my hair is out-- bad, I know. I either use LeKair Shea Butter Cholesterol or Ojon Restorative treatment to deep condition depending on what my hair feels like, sometimes I'll mix them. I also prepoo with evoo when my hair is out. 

I'm not sure how I'll use OCT. Maybe I'll use it every other co-wash. I'll apply MT with grapeseed oil to my scalp everyday and up my fresh garlic intake to avoid shedding. Last time I used MT I took a garlic supplement and shampooed with garlic during my installation take-down with great results/minimal shedding. Garlic supplements aren't for everyone, though, so if you decide to take them make sure they're okay for your body!


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 13, 2010)

::Raises hand:: Ooh, I'm in! What a coincidence that a new MT/OCT challenge is starting cuz I'm waiting on some MT in the mail (if the slower-than-molasses-in-January mail carrier hurries up in time for the challenge start date!). 

Thanks YaniraNaturally for the referral! 
I'll get some starting pics up soon.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> There you are!  I was hoping you would pop on.
> 
> Although it's hard to tell, I have issues with my edges as well. My main concern is this thin spot (I'm obsessed). *Right now, I have a three finger forehead. I'm not trying to advance to four fingers.*


 

You must be my edge twin, b/c I was thinking this exact thing last night!

I've started w/ the OCT water spray and 'm going to add a couple drops of lavender and rosemary EO to it.  i think I'll be doing this once a day at night.


----------



## NicBenny (Jul 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Welcome Nic! I purchased my MegaTek from Amazon.com. If I recall, I paid $29.25 for a 16 oz bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think I will go with the Mega-Tek product line, not b.c of the cost but because the reviews seem to be a bit better than Ovation.  I don't want to use both and overload my scalp and hair. Since you are using Ovation I will watch your progress. I ordered Mega-Tek today and I'm excited about the challenge!  I will post pics closer to the start date.


----------



## Anew (Jul 13, 2010)

I still have some MT left, half a bottle. 

I've never been consistent with it though. I may unofficially join, I suck at challenges


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 13, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> There you are!   I was hoping you would pop on.
> 
> Although it's hard to tell, I have issues with my edges as well.  My main concern is this thin spot (I'm obsessed). Right now, I have a three finger forehead. I'm not trying to advance to four fingers.



 I used to have a five finger forehead but thanks to MT I've progressed to 3.5 fingers (which is a huge deal for me)! I laugh about it now but before it was a real obsession. I had to get bangs to try to cover that bad boy up!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 13, 2010)

Are people no longer doing protein and reconstructor treatments since both of these products are so protein-heavy? I just purchased MT for my mother's thinning areas and edges, I plan on using it nightly by just applying it to her scalp mixed with oils.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

EtherealEnigma said:


> I'm not sure how I'll use OCT. Maybe I'll use it every other co-wash. I'll apply MT with grapeseed oil to my scalp everyday and up my fresh garlic intake to avoid shedding. Last time I used MT I took a garlic supplement and shampooed with garlic during my installation take-down with great results/minimal shedding. Garlic supplements aren't for everyone, though, so if you decide to take them make sure they're okay for your body!


 
Great point!  I need to order some garlic supplements for myself.  with as much garlic as I eat, I probably won't need them.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> ::Raises hand:: Ooh, I'm in! What a coincidence that a new MT/OCT challenge is starting cuz I'm waiting on some MT in the mail (if the slower-than-molasses-in-January mail carrier hurries up in time for the challenge start date!).
> 
> Thanks YaniraNaturally for the referral!
> I'll get some starting pics up soon.


 
I'm glad you're joining us!  Will this be your first time using MT?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anew said:


> I still have some MT left, half a bottle.
> 
> I've never been consistent with it though. I may unofficially join, I suck at challenges


 
Anew, I'm not the best at being consistent myself.  No...seriously, I'm pretty bad. 

I'm going to try my best at this challenge...especially since I started it. 

Feel free to jump in any time (officially or unofficially)!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> You must be my edge twin, b/c I was thinking this exact thing last night!
> 
> *I've started w/ the OCT water spray* and 'm going to add a couple drops of lavender and rosemary EO to it. i think I'll be doing this once a day at night.


 
Edge twin, are you just mixing a little cell therapy with water (distilled/tap)?  I think I might like to try your spray.  I have both of those EOs.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

I almost forgot to post!  My MegaTek came yesterday!:creaturesI could smell coconuts before I even opened the box.   I was so tempted to wash my hair...but I said I would start with the OCT first.

Must.Be.Strong.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Edge twin, are you just mixing a little cell therapy with water (distilled/tap)? I think I might like to try your spray. I have both of those EOs.


 

yep.  I squeezed some OCT out of the nearly empty bottle I had.  it was a bit more than a little, but I mixed it with filtered water and shook it up.  I added about 2 drops of the EO's each.

Afterwards, I made sure to moisturize and seal the area with emu oil


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 14, 2010)

*Count me in; lack of progress and retention has forced me to go back to my old glory days when I first joined and did EVERYTHING to my hair. Nightly, I will rinse my hair and use OCT and MT (alternating until I run out of OCT then just use MT); rinse in the morning and co-wash. Moisturize with S-Curl or Carefree Gold (any suggestions on which one is better?); seal with Castor oil and Moroccan oil (until I run out, then I'm just using coconut oil); then do a wet bun. I will shampoo on Sundays with Aveda Hair Detoxifier and do a moisturizing DC (purchased something from Blue Beez and now I can't remember what it was - Keratina FIX Deep Treatment maybe?). I'll use Lacio Lacio as my leave-in and some Paul Mitchell Serum and Relaxing Balm and rollerset. I'm pretty sure it won't turn out the way I want it to, so I'm banking on Mondays to be a dry bun day.*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> yep.  I squeezed some OCT out of the nearly empty bottle I had.  it was a bit more than a little, but I mixed it with filtered water and shook it up.  I added about 2 drops of the EO's each.
> 
> Afterwards, I made sure to moisturize and seal the area with emu oil



How do you like the Emu oil? Have you tried Argan oil? (I'm interested in both.)


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 14, 2010)

*Horeseloverz.com has MT on sale for $22 a bottle. *


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> How do you like the Emu oil? Have you tried Argan oil? (I'm interested in both.)


 

I like Emu Oil and I plan to repurchase.  I mainly use it on my edges and I find it helps to keep the hair soft and its not heavy or sticky.  Although, once my Boundless treses arrives, I may abandon the emu to give BT a try

I have not tried Argan Oil yet.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Closer2mydreamz, 
Additionally, Retailmenot, has Horseloverz.com discounted shipping coupons worth $5.99.
I have not seen a price this good in a whiiiile.  Total cost including shipping = $22.80.  Yaay!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 14, 2010)

*They had a shipping coupon?! sigh... well, i still got a bottle for $28 vs. $35 somewhere else with shipping. I'm definitely going to order from them again.*


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 14, 2010)

> Are people no longer doing protein and reconstructor treatments since both of these products are so protein-heavy? I just purchased MT for my mother's thinning areas and edges, I plan on using it nightly by just applying it to her scalp mixed with oils.



Anyone care to chime in for the above question?


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Jul 14, 2010)

*I have to be in this one, I am about to order some OCT and I have a half a gallon of Mega-Tek, so this will be great for me. I will be one year post in October so maybe by then I will be pushing BSB or BSL. I have faith that I can do it by then especially with the OCT.*


----------



## equestrian (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes I'm in, I'll tell my mom it's for my horse haha


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 14, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm glad you're joining us! Will this be your first time using MT?


  Glad to be here!  Yeah this is my first time using MT. I'm so excited! I should actually be getting it today or tomorrow. I'm really hoping I get some good results from MT like the ones I've seen. I plan on mixing it with coconut oil and do every other day scalp massages with it.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 14, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Anyone care to chime in for the above question?


 

*I will continue to do hardcore treatments as needed. My hair enjoys protein in all forms. I will use ORS hair mayo or the replenish pak as needed. I also have Aphogee 2-step treatment on standby in extreme emergencies. It's a matter of what your hair needs/wants.*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> I like Emu Oil and I plan to repurchase. I mainly use it on my edges and I find it helps to keep the hair soft and its not heavy or sticky. Although, once my *Boundless treses* arrives, I may abandon the emu to give BT a try
> 
> I have not tried Argan Oil yet.


 
Keep me posted on the BT!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Anyone care to chime in for the above question?


 
I have the following protein treatments on hand:

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Extreme Protein Infusion
Infusium 23
Aphogee 2 min.

I will also incorporate the use of my steamer (I'm aiming for once a week).

Since this is my first time using OCT/MegaTek, I'm not sure how often I'll need the protein treatments, but I will be playing close attention to my tresses and use them as needed.


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in. I have both the MT and OCT. I am using them daily and mixing it with rosemary, JBCO, lavender oil, coconut oil, and EVOO. I put them all in an applicator bottle and mixed them up. I plan on using this combo daily in the morning and spraying water to "fertilize" my hair and keep it moist throughout the day. I will only cowash two times a week and DC every two weeks. I plan on DCing after I take my twists out. I have put sengalese twist in my hair (which I put in myself) and I plan on keeping them in until next Friday. Then I will put my hair back into box braids for another seven weeks. I will post more pictures after the seven weeks and thoughout the challenge for support and encouragement. I hope that everyone gains super length from this challenge. I knwo that I am putting everythin in my power to do so!

Starting pic:

















Good luck to everyone, including me! Lol!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 14, 2010)

yAY!  My OCT buddy joined!  

I am LOVING your curls!



detroitdiva said:


> I'm in. I have both the MT and OCT. I am using them daily and mixing it with rosemary, JBCO, lavender oil, coconut oil, and EVOO. I put them all in an applicator bottle and mixed them up. I plan on using this combo daily in the morning and spraying water to "fertilize" my hair and keep it moist throughout the day. I will only cowash two times a week and DC every two weeks. I plan on DCing after I take my twists out. I have put sengalese twist in my hair (which I put in myself) and I plan on keeping them in until next Friday. Then I will put my hair back into box braids for another seven weeks. I will post more pictures after the seven weeks and thoughout the challenge for support and encouragement. I hope that everyone gains super length from this challenge. I knwo that I am putting everythin in my power to do so!
> 
> Starting pic:
> 
> ...


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Jul 15, 2010)

I started using Oct/MT in 09-09 the only problem I had was that I didn't buy enough Oct.. My Ps was cornrows and J J braids. I mixed both and use 1 oz a day. I clarified 1 a week to prevent product build up. I saw results in 2 weeks time. The oct company say the more u use the better, they didn't lie. I brought the whole oct system and found out that I only needed the Cell Therapy. By Sept 28 I was pusing APL from SL and I only started Sept 10 here's my fotki for reggie. [email protected]


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 15, 2010)

*I used my OCT for the first time in months; my gremlin (hair) didn't know how to respond this morning. I tried juicing it up with some CareFree Gold and it just revolted. I think the CareFree moisturizer is the issue too. I used my trusty Moroccan oil and my hair still feels like straw. I am going to take it back and get some S-Curl or Hawaiian Silky.*

*Just got an email update and my MT from HorseLoverz has shipped. They're shipping FedEx (which I hate - even if the package arrives in my town, they won't release it until the day it was supposed to reach me). So let's keep our fingers crossed that you don't here about a little black girl blowing up a FedEx in Tampa over some horse products....*


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Jul 15, 2010)

*To answer the question about using other protein products. I will still use my Aphogee 2 min, I have to buy some more Cathy House DC because I feel that has helped me in my hair journey. But the Oct and MT are DC conditioners as well. So I would use the mixture every night or every two nights and then sit under the dyer for like 30 mintues to a hour then sleep with it under the scarf and wash my hair every 3 to 4 days, but once a week or once every two weeks clarify. I would mix it with Aphogee fatty oils and Pepperment oil, for 1 oz then I would put MN ( so that my scalp can get the oxygen it needs) in the mix for 1 oz and then I would put 1oz of MT and 3oz of OCT. Then I would put the 6 oz mixture in the warm water and then let it mix evenly. then use 1 oz a day if it was dry. after that I would Profective DC and then seal witth castor oil. This was the fastest that I have seen my hair grow. I would take my vitamins as well, for extra growth. I just stopped because I ran out of OCT but not this time. *


----------



## TracyNicole (Jul 15, 2010)

Can I join you ladies?  I have a barely used bottle of OCT sitting in the closet.  I need to break it out and get back on it.


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok! So...I finally got my MT in the mail today. I'm so excited it's unbelievable! And...I took a pic of my hair wet, cuz it's constantly braided-out, so this will serve as my starting pic:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

My OCT came today!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO 

It took everything for me not to go straight to the sink to wash my hair.  I'm so ready to get started!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> * So let's keep our fingers crossed that you don't here about a little black girl blowing up a FedEx in Tampa over some horse products....*


 
Oh lawd!  Don't go blowing up the FedEx now.

But seriously, I know exactly what you mean.  Dog on FedEx had my OCT 2 days ago, and of course they held on to it until today.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> Ok! So...I finally got my MT in the mail today. I'm so excited it's unbelievable! And...I took a pic of my hair wet, cuz it's constantly braided-out, so this will serve as my starting pic:


 
Have you used the MT yet?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

cheerleaderbody said:


> Can I join you ladies? I have a barely used bottle of OCT sitting in the closet. I need to break it out and get back on it.


 
Of course you can join! The more the merrier.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 15, 2010)

*FedEx gets their jollies off by holding packages hostage. Don't they know LHCF members need their ish like a fat kid needs cake?!*


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd like to join.  I've been Megatek-ing for the last month.  I plan to continue for the rest of the year.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 15, 2010)

I was using MT for a while, but then I stopped just for a break, and because all the parting and applying eventually got too much after a while. I'm not sure I've really been getting growth from it, but I still have loads of MT left though so I should try to start using it again, preferably when I'm not going away on holiday as well.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jul 15, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I was using MT for a while, but then I stopped just for a break, and because all the parting and applying eventually got too much after a while. I'm not sure I've really been getting growth from it, but I still have loads of MT left though so I should try to start using it again, preferably when I'm not going away on holiday as well.



I put mine in an applicator bottle and mixed with Ayurvedic oils so I don't have to part my hair to apply.  I just run the tip of the bottle along my scalp. HTH


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 15, 2010)

*When I used the applicator bottle, i noticed a used a lot more; the parting can start off as a hassle, but i can do my entire head in about 5-10 minutes now...*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

Prayin4FullWL2012 said:


> I started using Oct/MT in 09-09 the only problem I had was that I didn't buy enough Oct.. My Ps was cornrows and J J braids. I mixed both and use 1 oz a day. I clarified 1 a week to prevent product build up. I saw results in 2 weeks time. The oct company say the more u use the better, they didn't lie. I brought the whole oct system and found out that I only needed the Cell Therapy. By Sept 28 I was pusing APL from SL and I only started Sept 10 here's my fotki for reggie. [email protected]


 
Thanks for sharing your Fotki with us!  You've inspired me to set up my own page (I've actually been meaning to do this for a long time but I've been too lazy to take the time out to set it up).  This challenge is a perfect reason to do it.

You have a serious product stash too!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> *I put mine in an applicator bottle and mixed with Ayurvedic oils so I don't have to part my hair to apply.* I just run the tip of the bottle along my scalp. HTH


 
That's exactly what I was planning on doing! I have my Vatika, Amla and Coconut oils on hand and ready for use!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I was using MT for a while, but then I stopped just for a break, and because all the parting and applying eventually got too much after a while. I'm not sure I've really been getting growth from it, *but I still have loads of MT left though so I should try to start using it again*, preferably when I'm not going away on holiday as well.


 

Cherry, does this mean you're going to join us on the challenge?


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Have you used the MT yet?


 
Yeah...I couldn't wait! I finally DC'ed (it's been a while) and applied the MT along with a very nice scalp massage.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> Yeah...I couldn't wait! I finally DC'ed (it's been a while) and applied the MT along with a very nice scalp massage.


 
I'm dying to use mine too, but washing and detangling my hair is a chore that I'm just not up to dealing with tonight.


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm dying to use mine too, but washing and detangling my hair is a chore that I'm just not up to dealing with tonight.


 
ha ha I bet it is with hair like yours!  I'm trying to get where you are!! I guess it's less time consuming with short hair like mine...erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 15, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> ha ha I bet it is with hair like yours!  I'm trying to get where you are!! I guess it's less time consuming with short hair like mine...erplexed


 
The problem isn't the length, so much as being natural.  My hair in it's natural state is very thick and tangles sooooooo easily.  I dread wash days.  Now co-washing on the other hand, I can tolerate.  If I didn't have my Ouidad Double Detangler comb I wouldn't have any hair on my head.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 16, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> I put mine in an applicator bottle and mixed with Ayurvedic oils so I don't have to part my hair to apply.  I just run the tip of the bottle along my scalp. HTH


Ok, thanks . I'm gonna have to get myself one of those bottles then . Does anyone in the UK know what shop(s) I could buy one from? Otherwise I'll just order online.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Cherry, does this mean you're going to join us on the challenge?


OK, sure thing, will try to start today if I can


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine hasnt arrived yet, so hopefully sometime today or tomorrow it gets here, I know the challenge starts on the 31 but umm...I wanna c results now


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Mine hasnt arrived yet, so hopefully sometime today or tomorrow it gets here, *I know the challenge starts on the 31 but umm...I wanna c results now*


 
Girl, you and me both!  I was just looking in the mirror at my hair this morning.  It's looking a little thin on the top (close to the front).  Plus, when I ran my fingers through it last night, I had hand full of long strands.

It sounds like this challenge came along at just the right time.  I think I'm going to wash it tonight, henna tomorrow and then start on my OCT.  

Frankly speaking, I'm starting to get really frustrated with this hair of mine.  Even though I'm dying to reach MBL by the end of this year, here lately, I've been seriously thinking about cutting it to a shoulder length bob.

Just a thought...


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 16, 2010)

^ if u dont leave that hair alone...I would LOVE to be at ur stage right now....and yes the challenge came at the right time

mine still isnt here....what's taking it so long? I ordered it on the ninth thru amazon?


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 16, 2010)

Alright, I just found out on their website that Sally's sells applicator bottles. A bit of a bummer now, as I went there just last week, and my closest store is pretty far. Oh well, I don't mind making the trip again, all for the love of my hair


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 16, 2010)

If Walmart is closer, u can get the wilton candy bottles with the red tips 2 in the pack for $1.98. Same as the applicator bottle.  Its in the cake decorating section.


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 16, 2010)

haven't decided if i'm gonna join the challenge.  But I did order the MT from horseloverz for a total of $22.80 including shipping. Sorry I don't remember who gave the info, but thanks.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeesss I just received it this evening....it smells good, I was surprised and I couldnt help it so I did a test run today to see how it felt on my scalp (don't judge me), not bad I will come back and edit this post for a starting pic and reggie in a lil while


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey! I want to join but I want to know if we have to use the OCT as well. I was thinking of having a 50-50 mix of Megatek with JBCO. Is it ok we do it like that? I am getting a sew-in soon because classes will be starting soon and I won't have time to be spending on my hair. I will post pics the day I get it done (Tuesday). Please let me know if that is ok though.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 16, 2010)

I am only using one and that's megatek....so i assume it's ok


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 17, 2010)

Starting pics are attached...I am aiming to achieve APL by sept/oct hopefully megatek can assist me in this pray my back sits kinda low soooo that sucks

My megatek mix is not mastered yet but I mixed it in bottle with cocounut oil, mn, tee tree oil and Shikakai indian oil

Reggie is not written in stone so I'm just doing what works which is washing hair once a week, deep conditioning once a week, I'm not a co-washer yet but I tried it twice last week (I dont like leaving my hair wet) I wrap and flat iron once every week or bi-weekly (Im on hold right now w/ that though since I'm in the "no heat challenge" as well.) Oil hair itself daily and now will be adding megatek to scalp before wrapping my hair for bed. Simple! 

Hope no1 minds I started today  7-16-10


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> ^ if u dont leave that hair alone...I would LOVE to be at ur stage right now....and yes the challenge came at the right time
> 
> mine still isnt here....what's taking it so long? I ordered it on the ninth thru amazon?


 
Girl, I'm just talkin' out the side of my neck.  I go through this love/hate relationship with my hair quite often.  Besides, if I so much as snip a single hair off my head, I would have to listen to my mom harp about it.

That woman is obsessed with my hair.

Did you get your stash from Amazon yet?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 17, 2010)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Hey! I want to join but I want to know if we have to use the OCT as well. I was thinking of having a 50-50 mix of Megatek with JBCO. Is it ok we do it like that? I am getting a sew-in soon because classes will be starting soon and I won't have time to be spending on my hair. I will post pics the day I get it done (Tuesday). Please let me know if that is ok though.


 
You don't have to use both products.  If it's MegaTek you have, go with that.  I happened to buy both because I'm a bonefide PJ, who has many issues.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 18, 2010)

yup it finally came and I used it friday just to see how it would make my hair feel, it smells good, I didnt know it smelled like that.


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 18, 2010)

count me in on the challenge.  I wash once weekly and dc at that time. Also co wash 2x week. Will apply mega tek daily to scalp.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, btw, I'm in this challenge as well.
I've got OCT and Megatek.

I wanna be waistlength by April!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yesterday was a very busy hair day for me.  First I did a henna treatment with Rainbow Henna (from Whole Foods)...as I was putting it in, I remembered why I didn't like it much the first time around.  It's too dang gritty! UGH! 

Next I did two shampoos with my Taliah Waajid Black shampoo, and then for the third wash I broke out the OCT shampoo.  I wasn't very impressed.  The smell is divine, but my hair was a bit tangled.  This could have been because of that darn henna.  Next I applied the OCT cream rinse and sat under the steamer for 45 mins.

I rinsed that out and then applied Hello Hydration condish (for slip and detangling).  I used my dbl detangler comb and then put my hair in two plaits and took my tired tail to bed, wet head and all.

This morning when I woke up, I mixed the cell therapy with coconut oil in an applicator and applied it to my scalp.  Next I used some Jheri Juice and threw my hair into a semblance of a bun.  SHEESH!

I-AM-TIRED.

Oh yeah..I forgot to mention that the OCT smells absolutely DIVINE!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is an aerial view of that thin spot that motivated me to start this challenge:







This is my little bun from yesterday.  I think it turned out pretty cute:


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 18, 2010)

Best place to purchase Mega-Tek?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

Closer posted the following earlier in the thread:

Horseloverz.com has MT on sale for $22 a bottle. 

I purchased mine from Amazon for $29 (this was before I found out about Horseloverz.com)


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 18, 2010)

That bun is cute and u hardly notice the thinning area CoCo


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> That bun is cute and u hardly notice the thinning area CoCo


 
Thanks Ijanei!  You know we are our own worse critics.  

I do have one spot on the left side of my head where a small area broke off.  I discovered this baby yesterday.  Looks like it broke clean off.  The broken hair is about 5" long.

It's a good thing I have a lot of hair to cover over it.


----------



## longlady (Jul 18, 2010)

So this is my first post.. going to make it an important one lol.

so this is going to be my first challenge and the first time that I will REALLY start taking care of my hair. I read this entire thread and I did some research on the products and I am definitely joining this challenge. I will post my start up pic before the 31st. Going to order the products Wednesday, I am very excited about this! 

oooo except a lot of newbie questions from me because I still have a lot to learn.. ooo and how do I figure out my hair type?


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello I would like to join I have all three  OCT , MTG and Mt and been using for a while I will only be using Mt and MTG , with JBCO and olive oil . I tried Mt and OCT before not much result , But I had some problems growing my hair. I am trying it now with my hair in tree braids only on scalp , I wash once a week AND I moisturize with wave Nouveau daily. My staring pictue in my signature. Thanks


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

longlady said:


> So this is my first post.. going to make it an important one lol.
> 
> so this is going to be my first challenge and the first time that I will REALLY start taking care of my hair. I read this entire thread and I did some research on the products and I am definitely joining this challenge. I will post my start up pic before the 31st. Going to order the products Wednesday, I am very excited about this!
> 
> oooo except a lot of newbie questions from me because I still have a lot to learn.. ooo and how do I figure out my hair type?


 
Welcome to the board and to the challenge!  Feel free to ask as many questions as you'd like.  Now let's see...

You might like to check out naturallycurly.com for your hair typing.  If I remember correctly hairrules.com has hair typing too.


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 18, 2010)

Sooo....
I got my MT a couple days ago, and last night was the second time applying it (hopes this doesn't count as cheating cuz of the challenge official start date...I couldn't wait!) but OMG.

My hair is scaring me. I'm two months post relaxer, and I already had a substantial amount of new growth...nothing to do flips over...and now it's a FOREST! I mean, I almost don't want to believe that my hair grew like that overnight. I still don't believe it. You couldn't even tell that my hairline had NG, and now that's all you see.

But, I digress...I still don't believe that's my hair growing like that. I just don't. erplexed


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 18, 2010)

longlady said:


> So this is my first post.. going to make it an important one lol.
> 
> so this is going to be my first challenge and the first time that I will REALLY start taking care of my hair. I read this entire thread and I did some research on the products and I am definitely joining this challenge. I will post my start up pic before the 31st. Going to order the products Wednesday, I am very excited about this!
> 
> oooo except a lot of newbie questions from me because I still have a lot to learn.. ooo and how do I figure out my hair type?



_*aww welcome*_ 
_soooo just curious why you didnt do a "newbie post"_ 

MzCoCo you're right, we are our worst critic....I would love to have ur hair though, we can trade if u want, just cut urs and I will rock it as a weave


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 18, 2010)

longlady said:


> So this is my first post.. going to make it an important one lol.
> 
> so this is going to be my first challenge and the first time that I will REALLY start taking care of my hair. I read this entire thread and I did some research on the products and I am definitely joining this challenge. I will post my start up pic before the 31st. Going to order the products Wednesday, I am very excited about this!
> 
> oooo except a lot of newbie questions from me because I still have a lot to learn.. ooo and how do I figure out my hair type?


 
Yay I'm not the only newbie (I think)!
For your hair type, for me I just googled it, like "hair types; black hair types" or something like that lol. And you'll get all kinds of pics and descriptions.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 18, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> Sooo....
> I got my MT a couple days ago, and last night was the second time applying it (hopes this doesn't count as cheating cuz of the challenge official start date...I couldn't wait!) but OMG.
> 
> My hair is scaring me. I'm two months post relaxer, and I already had a substantial amount of new growth...nothing to do flips over...and now it's a FOREST! I mean, I almost don't want to believe that my hair grew like that overnight. I still don't believe it. You couldn't even tell that my hairline had NG, and now that's all you see.
> ...




wt...? wow that's great and I also started early, sorry CoCo, I was just curious


----------



## longlady (Jul 18, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _*aww welcome*_
> _soooo just curious why you didnt do a "newbie post"_
> 
> MzCoCo you're right, we are our worst critic....I would love to have ur hair though, we can trade if u want, just cut urs and I will rock it as a weave



lol I just paid for my subscription. only been like 30 mins..but I will thanks for reminding me.


----------



## longlady (Jul 18, 2010)

thank you so much for the tip. So I think that my natural hair is 3c because I went without relaxing for 9 months and it looked just like the pics and description of type 3c hair. so I am pretty sure I am that.


----------



## longlady (Jul 18, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> Yay I'm not the only newbie (I think)!
> For your hair type, for me I just googled it, like "hair types; black hair types" or something like that lol. And you'll get all kinds of pics and descriptions.



lol yeah I am happy to see that I am not alone as well. your also my first friend. I am so happy to be doing this because my hair has always been between mid-neck and shoulder length thanks to my family. Since I was little they would just bring me to the hair salon and my hair was always relaxed every 3 months, I had no say so what so ever. I guess that with my family being Dominican and all they just been doing this forever, basically every one relaxes their hair, but I plan on changing that.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> MzCoCo you're right, we are our worst critic....I would love to have ur hair though, we can trade if u want, just cut urs and I will rock it as a weave


 
Gurl, be careful what you ask for.  This hair of mine is a BEAST to tame!

You saw that I couldn't even finish my hair last night.  My hair bout wore me out!


----------



## Poopiedo (Jul 18, 2010)

Count me in.  I received mine yesterday. I don't know what I will mix with it yet though. I will post a pic at the end of this week of my freshly shampooed 12 weeks post hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> Sooo....
> I got my MT a couple days ago, and last night was the second time applying it (hopes this doesn't count as cheating cuz of the challenge official start date...I couldn't wait!) but OMG.
> 
> My hair is scaring me. I'm two months post relaxer, and I already had a substantial amount of new growth...nothing to do flips over...and now it's a FOREST! I mean, I almost don't want to believe that my hair grew like that overnight. I still don't believe it. You couldn't even tell that my hairline had NG, and now that's all you see.
> ...


 
No you're not cheating.  We can call it a "test run"

As far as seeing growth so quickly, I guess anything is possible.  A girl could hope at least!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 18, 2010)

Poopiedo Im sure u will find something to mix it with...I just bunched most of my products into one, ie: coconut oil, tee tree oil, mn, herbal indian oil, and profectiv lotion to cover my ends

Save me time actually and it smells so good


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> No you're not cheating. We can call it a "test run"
> 
> As far as seeing growth so quickly, I guess anything is possible. A girl could hope at least!


 
"Test run"... I like that! lol now I don't feel so bad!

I'm trying not to blow it out of proportion or "see what I want to see" but it just seems like that hair wasn't there a few days ago. I think my temple bald spots are filling in too. I don't know what to think!


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 18, 2010)

longlady said:


> lol yeah I am happy to see that I am not alone as well. your also my first friend. I am so happy to be doing this because my hair has always been between mid-neck and shoulder length thanks to my family. Since I was little they would just bring me to the hair salon and my hair was always relaxed every 3 months, I had no say so what so ever. I guess that with my family being Dominican and all they just been doing this forever, basically every one relaxes their hair, but I plan on changing that.


  Glad to be your first friend!  Girl I feel ya on the hair. For the longest time, I've been between NL and SL. Never progressing. My longest hair was when i was about 3/4 years old when it was past my shoulders. And that hair has never been seen again! But now there's hope. There's all kinds of tricks and tips that you can learn all over this site that can help you retain length and grow your hair.

I may be a newbie to the site, but I've learned a few tricks and regimens that helped me retain my length over the past few months before joining, and it's actually getting longer. That's why I'm all over this challenge!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 18, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> "Test run"... I like that! lol now I don't feel so bad!
> 
> I'm trying not to blow it out of proportion or "see what I want to see" but it just seems like that hair wasn't there a few days ago. I think my temple bald spots are filling in too. I don't know what to think!


 
Girl, just keep right on doing what you're doing. Time will definitely tell.  I will say you're getting me all kinds of excited!  There just may be hope for my little thin, broken areas.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm joining.  I'm a natural 3c - 4a.  I'll post starting pics when I dye my hair this weekend. 

I'm going to mix OCT/MT without any oils. I did this once before and my hair LOVED IT! My hair grew very quickly, but I washed my hair more and moisturized with S-CURL EVERYDAY!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 19, 2010)

Changed said:


> I'm joining. I'm a natural 3c - 4a. I'll post starting pics when I dye my hair this weekend.
> 
> I'm going to mix OCT/MT without any oils. I did this once before and my hair LOVED IT! My hair grew very quickly, but I washed my hair more and moisturized with S-CURL EVERYDAY!


 
Now you have me wanting to mix my OCT/MT...


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 19, 2010)

> *Changed: *I'm joining.  I'm a natural 3c - 4a.  I'll post starting pics when I dye  my hair this weekend.
> 
> I'm going to mix OCT/MT without any oils. I did this once before and my  hair LOVED IT! My hair grew very quickly, but I washed my hair more and  moisturized with S-CURL EVERYDAY!





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Now you have me wanting to mix my OCT/MT...




_now u both make me want to try this OCT *with* the megatek...but I already have the MN so I don't wanna push it and end up with no hair _


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _now u both make me want to try this OCT *with* the megatek...but I already have the MN so I don't wanna push it and end up with no hair _


 
Yeah...we don't want you having any setbacks with OCT/MT/MN overkill.  (You sound like me.)  Although tempted, I'm going to try my best to stick with the OCT for at least a month to see if it's worth it.

But I would be lying if I said the MT wasn't calling my name last night.


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there, 
I am joining. What are the rules ? (like how many times per week should we use the product?). I will be using Mega Tek.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 19, 2010)

Poutchi said:


> Hi there,
> I am joining. What are the rules ? (like how many times per week should we use the product?). I will be using Mega Tek.


 
Good question!  I would think a minimum of 3x/week would suffice.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 19, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> haven't decided if i'm gonna join the challenge. But I did order the MT from horseloverz for a total of $22.80 including shipping. Sorry I don't remember who gave the info, but thanks.


 
*Isn't that the BEST deal?! I don't even remember how I found it, but I hope the price doesn't go up.*


----------



## obsessedw|hair (Jul 19, 2010)

i ' m a lurker on this site . a lot of ladies have helped me progress to my current apl length without even knowing it . i started my hair journey in june of 09 . and my hair has grown quite a substantial amt . 

but i ' ve been obsessed with ovation for some months now and like many of you were hesitant to buy bc its pricy to say the least . but sometime this week i am going to purchase the system and see where it takes me . i ' m pretty excited about this challenge as it is my first one , but count me in !

my hair in the siggy was taken in january so its way longer i will post pics of my starting length very soon .


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 19, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Good question! I would think a minimum of 3x/week would suffice.


 Ok Great . I will post a starting pic around the starting date 
HHG to all


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 19, 2010)

So I have a fotki now! It's not much, just a few pics of my hair last year, when my hair was absolutely horrible and short beyond reason. The more recent, curly hair pics are me with my braid-out, my protective style of choice at the moment.

I can't wait to co-wash my hair tonight after work so I can apply more MT! Each day is getting more and more exciting. I can't wait until I'm 2, 3, and 4 months into this challenge. Praying for strength to keep up my reggie!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 19, 2010)

_I been putting mine on since friday, twice a day like it's gonna speed it up or something and DrMuffin, you are moving right along, I C U, I'm just as excited_


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 19, 2010)

obsessedw|hair said:


> i ' m a lurker on this site . a lot of ladies have helped me progress to my current apl length without even knowing it . i started my hair journey in june of 09 . and my hair has grown quite a substantial amt .
> 
> but i ' ve been obsessed with ovation for some months now and like many of you were hesitant to buy bc its pricy to say the least . but sometime this week i am going to purchase the system and see where it takes me . i ' m pretty excited about this challenge as it is my first one , but count me in !
> 
> my hair in the siggy was taken in january so its way longer i will post pics of my starting length very soon .


 
*If I may offer a piece of advice, the entire OCT system isn't needed. You really only need the Cell Therapy if you're worried about increasing growth and retaining it.*


----------



## chichi08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am in. I currently have a sew in with my front hair flat ironed. I am 9th months into my BC.


----------



## chichi08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi mEmYSELFaNDj,

Please could you tell me what " mn" stands for. You mentioned in a post that you mix it with your megatek.

Thanks


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 19, 2010)

_Chi, try reading thru the various threads of it...I will post some links to help u out

MN

another thread

there are plenty more though_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 19, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> I can't wait until I'm 2, 3, and 4 months into this challenge. *Praying for strength to keep up my reggie!*


 
I'm co-signing on this prayer!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Please can I join in, I have been using MegaTek/OCT since March 2010 and I still need motivation to keep with my treatments, I don t want to lack off. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 20, 2010)

_Welcome aboard Val _


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Please can I join in, I have been using MegaTek/OCT since March 2010 and I still need motivation to keep with my treatments, I don t want to lack off.
> Thank you so much!


 
Welcome Valerie!

What kind of progress have you seen with the OCT/MegaTek since you started using it back in March?


----------



## kandigyrl (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in. I have both MT and OCT. I'm going to start with MT first as I'm more interested in thickening up my edges and nape. Will post a current pic this weekend.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 20, 2010)

I was just going to use MT on my mother's hair, but I'm going to use it on mine as well. I don't want to use it straight though and JBCO is a little too heavy I think for the scalp. I might mix it with Grapeseed oil.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
Those of you using ovation - how many times per week are you using it?  The directions say to use it about 3 times per week - i was aiming at about once.  Any thoughts?

My scalp has been uber-itchy and i know it's because of ovation - and megatek.  I am really happy about that.  And yeah, i take the itchy, crawling feeling to indicate growth, lol - --- because i know my hair is clean.  j/k


----------



## sithembile (Jul 20, 2010)

Count me in! I just bought some Megatek, I'll be mixing it with JCBO, rosemary eo, peppermint eo and lavender eo and applying it to my scalp at twice a week and daily to my edges. My current reggie consists of washing twice a week, one of these washes may be co-wash. I'm transitioning so I'm mainly in half wigs, braids or weaves. Will return to post starting pic soon.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I was just going to use MT on my mother's hair, but I'm going to use it on mine as well. I don't want to use it straight though and JBCO is a little too heavy I think for the scalp. I might mix it with Grapeseed oil.


 
Hmmm...have you used the grapeseed oil before?  I have some in my cabinet downstairs.  I may need to break open that bottle and put it to use!

(I'm also a seasonings/oils junkie...)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey everyone!
> Those of you using ovation - how many times per week are you using it? The directions say to use it about 3 times per week - i was aiming at about once. Any thoughts?
> 
> My scalp has been uber-itchy and i know it's because of ovation - and megatek. I am really happy about that. And yeah, i take the itchy, crawling feeling to indicate growth, lol - --- because i know my hair is clean. j/k


 
Gurl, you're gonna have me over here looking for that itchy, crawling feeling!

I've used my OCT twice this week already, and I was itching (no pun intended) to use it again tonight.


----------



## Afrolatina (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd love to join! Sign me up! loll
i'll post the most recent starting pic I have which is below:
It was taken back in may, but, i'll update tomorrow if that's okay!
I'll be using MT every night then once in the daytime (I have short bc'd hair so I don't end up using a lot of MT during applications). I will definitely be doing the following:
-using as above and taking 1-2 days off a week (or none, depending)
-washing my hair every other day
-taking garlic caps and sealing my *actual* hair with coconut oil to keep it moist and then baggying every night
-pre-pooing with cayenne and olive oil mixture and deeply massaging it in scalp
-i'm going to be incorporating more deep moisturizers (think qhemet), less combing and manipulation, wrapping nightly (and daily if necessary), clarifying with acv, washing and conditioning with natural/organic products and DCing x3 weekly! Will check in! Thanks for such an AWESOME challenge!


----------



## B3e (Jul 20, 2010)

I am trying to recover from impulse buying (clothing/jewelry and FOOD included)...horseloverz is not making it easy...i mean hopesbraids wasn't either but now horseloverz has pretty much ruined my chances of recovery...

I'm in....*raises hand shyly with head down* smh. I may buy 2 bottles (can't beat $22.80 AND free shipping)...and I though I was so slick last year only paying $26...smdh

after these two bottles...i'm off this creamy crack. My goal is healthy n beautiful by graduation...after that, it's all maintenance so I really do not NEED this in my life...Im not even consistent...I just LOVE the smell 

ETA: This would be my lucky 100 post. lol

*Challenges I'm in that will benefit:*

HYH (Braids/Wigs)
APL by Dec 31
BC to WL
_Personal Goal_: BSL for Graduation
*Regimen:*

Wash Days:
Co-wash—Tue & Thur
Shampoo—Sun
_After every wash:_
Seal water in with oil (apply leave-in and seal on non-wash days)
Apply MT to whole head (edges/nape daily)


Products:
Suave
Vo5
Almond Oil
EVOO
Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil


I will post a starting pic in my fokti once I am out of braids. My cam got stolen so I'm so behind picture wise (was already behind before the incident...will resolve it all in time for the challenge hopefully).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 21, 2010)

What do you ladies think of me posting a separate thread for our starting pix?


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 21, 2010)

_Sounds good to me....^^^_


----------



## obsessedw|hair (Jul 21, 2010)

ok ladies . i just ordered ! but i was wondering if i should just use it straight out . . when it finally arrives . or mix it ? i know there are other threads but what are you ladies doing ?

btw here are some more recent pics of my mane :
april 28
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/ash_919/new/hair.jpg
june 24
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/ash_919/new/hair2.jpg


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 21, 2010)

*I suggest using it straight up; my hair didn't suffer from using straight. Keep in mind, you may need to mositurize more often if you use it straight.*

*Also, I got my MT in today!! and there was a $5 coupon included for my next order. I will probably purchase some more next month before they jack up the prices from the sudden increase in demand.*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> What do you ladies think of me posting a separate thread for our starting pix?


 
*That sounds like a great idea; that way, this thread won't become cluttered or exhaustingly long (is that a word?).*


----------



## Moniquenuss (Jul 21, 2010)

Ooo count me in! I'm also joining the hyh challenge and planned on using MT for that too. I will be back to post pics and regi


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> What do you ladies think of me posting a separate thread for our starting pix?


 
sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want to join Im in braids so I will look for some pics from May/June as a starting pic


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jul 22, 2010)

I want to join i have a big bottle of MT.  

Do you put the MT on your scalp or hair just like Oct?

Well my regimen will be very easy and involve salon visits(but every 2 weeks).  The only reason is because I have tried numerous times to take care of my hair at home and i dont have good success at all.

So i will go every 2 weeks(2 times a month) to the salon for hydration treatments and trims when needed.  During the week that time I'm not going to the salon i have half wigs that i wear.  Of course I'll use the MT 3 times a week to keep my hair moisturized.  I want to keep my regimen as simple as possible.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^Yeah, in order to keep costs low for Niko's cousins, we may have to pm each other the info...I noticed the amount of views on this thread went through the roof in about a week --- and we have, what? ---- 150 posts?  That's alotta lurkin goin' on - that's how Megatek prices went from $19 to $30 overnight two years ago...

With that in mind,

Let's share the info in PM Land with the OCT/MegaTek MegaGrowth Challenge Sistas, what say you?


----------



## Afrolatina (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay ladies here are my pics:
the first is before I was forced to bc- not a length shot, the second was right after I lost my hair, and the 3rd is where i'm currently at- NL stretched it looks like (I'm kicking myself because I should've taken length shots or, at least, lol MORE shots but I did manage to find one that showed texture!- attached below!):


----------



## jerseygirl1977 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok i'm in as well. I'm using Megatek. I mixed 4 ozs of jamaican black castor oil with 4ozs of Megatek. I have twists now so i'm not sure of a regimen. I plan to clean my scalp at least once a week and use some sort of braid spray. I dont think it will last long enough for me to wash it. I can figure out how to make my starting pic smaller lol.


----------



## Superfly Sister (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a bottle of MegaTek which I bought nearly 2 years ago (around the time I first joined LHCF) do you think it'll still be OK to use or would I be better buing a new bottle?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2010)

Afrolatina said:


> Okay ladies here are my pics:
> the first is before I was forced to bc- not a length shot, the second was right after I lost my hair, and the 3rd is where i'm currently at- NL stretched it looks like (I'm kicking myself because I should've taken length shots or, at least, lol MORE shots but I did manage to find one that showed texture!- attached below!):


 
Look at your pretty little curlies!  Your hair is beautiful!

I noticed another spot on my crown where my hair is broken.  I'm telling you this challenge definitely came at the right time!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2010)

Superfly Sister said:


> I have a bottle of MegaTek which I bought nearly 2 years ago (around the time I first joined LHCF) do you think it'll still be OK to use or would I be better buing a new bottle?


 
Good question!  I just checked my bottle to see if there was an expiration date on and I couldn't find one.  

Maybe one of the experts can chime in on this one.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 22, 2010)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I want to join i have a big bottle of MT.
> 
> Do you put the MT on your scalp or hair just like Oct?


 
I'm only applying the OCT to my scalp, and I plan to do the same with my MegaTek when I start using it.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 22, 2010)

I received my MT yesterday! I'm going to be starting to use it next week though every other day.

I'm really at a loss of what I should now do in regards to protein for my hair though. Megatek will only go on my scalp....not my strands, so part of me wants to continue to at least do a light protein pre-poo every week but I don't want to chance protein overload. I guess I'll have to play it by ear, sometimes I hate introducing new things to my reggie cause it throws me off so much .

*For the ladies here that have used MT before, what did you do regards to this? Protein conditioners/treatments/reconstructors for your hair.*


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hmmm...have you used the grapeseed oil before? I have some in my cabinet downstairs. I may need to break open that bottle and put it to use!
> 
> (I'm also a seasonings/oils junkie...)


 
I'm sorry, I missed this question!

I have used Grapeseed oil before; it use to be the oil I used to seal in the summer/spring because it's very light. I think it might be good to use on the scalp for that reason, so that's what I think I'll be doing starting next week. I'll report back to let everyone know if it was a success or failure of an idea


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 22, 2010)

*reply edited*


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 22, 2010)

wanji said:


> I am trying to recover from impulse buying (clothing/jewelry and FOOD included)...horseloverz is not making it easy...i mean hopesbraids wasn't either but now horseloverz has pretty much ruined my chances of recovery...
> 
> I'm in....*raises hand shyly with head down* smh. I may buy 2 bottles *(can't beat $22.80 AND free shipping*)...and I though I was so slick last year only paying $26...smdh


 

Free Shipping? Where?


----------



## SerenityBlaque (Jul 22, 2010)

Count me in! This will be my first challenge as a newbie  and I got my MegaTek on Tuesday so this came RIGHT on time  !! I haven't got the OVT cause I just have soooo many products right now and I haven't dedicated the time to see if they work.

... so I'm gonna combine the MegaTek with some JBCO (50/50) and apply that atleast 3x weekly day&night .. Co-wash with Keracare humecto // Mane n Tail deep conditioner everyday or everyother.. and sealing with coconut oil.. also i'm gonna experiment with ACV & Nettle tea rinse somewhere 

Oh! and a DC?! Not sure on a remedy for this yet.. guess im gonna have to do some thread hoppin for some ideas or if any of y'all can recommend whats good for 4a/b hair??

Woooo!  i'm just so excited!!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 22, 2010)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Free Shipping? Where?


 

*Horeseloverz.com...there's a coupon code for free shipping; it's on page 2 or 3 of this thread.*


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 24, 2010)

_*Ms_CoCo37* Where are you?  I decided to that I'm going to use it every other day so I wont overload on the protein that I keep hearing about. On the days that I don't use it, I will still use MN and and herbal oil_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _*Ms_CoCo37* Where are you?  I decided to that I'm going to use it every other day so I wont overload on the protein that I keep hearing about. On the days that I don't use it, I will still use MN and and herbal oil_


 

I'm here!  I'm here!   I've been out of pocket for the past four days, but I'm back!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 25, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm here!  I'm here!   I've been out of pocket for the past four days, but I'm back!



_yaaaaaay  u were keeping us on our toes here! Glad ur back_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _yaaaaaay  u were keeping us on our toes here! Glad ur back_


 
Gurl, you guys are keeping me on my toes too!  

I'm starting to get excited!  We have six more days before we officially start.


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 25, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Gurl, you guys are keeping me on my toes too!
> 
> I'm starting to get excited!  We have six more days before we officially start.



_I think I messed up, i did an install and can't fit the applicator bottle thru the back of the braids/wefts so I don't know how I'm g_onna reach the back.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _I think I messed up, i did an install and can't fit the applicator bottle thru the back of the braids/wefts so I don't know how I'm g_onna reach the back.


 
Well, we do have 6 days, maybe it will loosen up enough for you to use the applicator.  Girl, where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 25, 2010)

I went to the Dominican salon this past Thursday.  I'm going to enjoy my loose and flowing locks before I start putting the OCT on "officially".


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Ms Coco n fellow challenge mates!! Comin thru to give everyone an update. I just put some braids in my hair. If you haven't seen them already, you can check them out @
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486622

I am going to keep them in till Sept. then I will post update pics once they're out! Wish me luck n the same for u all!


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 25, 2010)

So the PJ in me decided to get some JBCO to mix with my MT. I just now placed the order on amazon (along with other things ) and now my wallet hurts.  I've currently been using extra virgin coconut oil. I've read through this entire thread, but my memory sucks and I can't remember if we had some challengers who uses this mix. Anybody out there wanna give me a heads up on JBCO+MT? I've heard really good things about this.


----------



## GANicole (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay I am back to post my starting pic. My starting point is in my avatar. This pic was taken on 7/25/2010. I have a longgggg way to go but I am patient. 
I have both products and now i think i will alternate the two. I have not used either product consistenly in a long time so this is practically a new start for me.
Good luck to you all!


----------



## sithembile (Jul 26, 2010)

Has anyone experienced flaking scalp due to MT? I noticed this the other day, almost as if it had dried on my scalp and was peeling off. I don't know if its because I'm using too much, although I only apply it 3 times a week (after washing).


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

i can't believe i didn't see this challenge before!

i just got a new shippment of Mega Tek in lst week!

can i still join?

also, are there any fellow challengers who know if it's ok to use MT and M-T-G at the same time?

(if so, i would continue my M-T-G at night, cowash that out in the morning, then wear MT during the day, which would still be in my hair when i apply the M-T-G at night. does that seem feasible? thanks!)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 26, 2010)

grow said:


> i can't believe i didn't see this challenge before!
> 
> i just got a new shippment of Mega Tek in lst week!
> 
> ...


 
Of course you can still join.  The challenge doesn't start officially until Saturday.

Not sure about the other question.  Perhaps some of the others can chime in.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 26, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> Hey Ms Coco n fellow challenge mates!! Comin thru to give everyone an update. I just put some braids in my hair. If you haven't seen them already, you can check them out @
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486622
> 
> I am going to keep them in till Sept. then I will post update pics once they're out! Wish me luck n the same for u all!


 
I'm LOVING your new do!  Shoot you have me over here contemplating box braids myself.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 26, 2010)

I think I'll post our starting pix thread this Friday.


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 26, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Has anyone experienced flaking scalp due to MT? I noticed this the other day, almost as if it had dried on my scalp and was peeling off. I don't know if its because I'm using too much, although I only apply it 3 times a week (after washing).


 
For me I don't know about scalp flaking, but there has been a lot of product build-up. This was when I switched leave-ins, which made the build-up a whole lot worse. But now I'm back to my original leave-in, and while there is some build-up (I _think_ this is to be expected), it is no where near what it was when I switched. Maybe it could be interactions with a certain product you're using?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 26, 2010)

I hate rollersetting in the summer, but I'll be doing one this Saturday with a silk wrap so I can fully stretch out my hair and take my starting pic (I get a bit of shrinkage with my texlaxed strands).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 26, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I hate rollersetting in the summer, but I'll be doing one this Saturday with a silk wrap so I can fully stretch out my hair and take my starting pic (I get a bit of shrinkage with my texlaxed strands).


 
My rollersets never turn out right no matter what I try.


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 27, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> So the PJ in me decided to get some JBCO to mix with my MT. I just now placed the order on amazon (along with other things ) and now my wallet hurts.  I've currently been using extra virgin coconut oil. I've read through this entire thread, but my memory sucks and I can't remember if we had some challengers who uses this mix. Anybody out there wanna give me a heads up on JBCO+MT? I've heard really good things about this.


 

What is JBCO and why would you mix it with megatek?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2010)

Can I join? I still have a bottle of Megatek that I bought a while back. I'm not sure why I stopped using it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> What is JBCO and why would you mix it with megatek?


 
JBCO= Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> JBCO= Jamaican Black Castor Oil


 

Thanks.  Do you know if it helps with the shedding?


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> Thanks. Do you know if it helps with the shedding?


 
when i used jbco and mega tek during the beginning winter months of this year (feb-april), i really liked how the jbco offset the supposed dryness that can come from mt alone.

i also put some aloe vera juice in the mix (and a bit of mn).

i liked the results and it was easy to apply....wouldn't dry hard and flaky.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> when i used jbco and mega tek during the beginning winter months of this year (feb-april), i really liked how the jbco offset the supposed dryness that can come from mt alone.
> 
> i also put some aloe vera juice in the mix (and a bit of mn).
> 
> i liked the results and it was easy to apply....wouldn't dry hard and flaky.


 
I'm definitely going to have to add JBCO to my stash....I know...my PJitis is acting up again.


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 27, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm definitely going to have to add JBCO to my stash....I know...my PJitis is acting up again.


 
lol girl I think I have acute PJitis...they need to make a cure!


----------



## obsessedw|hair (Jul 27, 2010)

i ordered my ovation last wednesday . it ' s still not here  .. i ' m too anxious ladies !


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 27, 2010)

HORSELOVERZ.COM  SHIPPING RATES Minimum Order Amount - Maximum Order Amount - Shipping Amount  
From: $0.00 To: $25.00 $5.99 
From: $25.01 To: $50.00 $11.95 
From: $50.01 To: $75.00 $13.95 

SO JUST ORDER ONE AT A TIME TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF FREE SHIPPING


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> when i used jbco and mega tek during the beginning winter months of this year (feb-april), i really liked how the jbco offset the supposed dryness that can come from mt alone.
> 
> i also put some aloe vera juice in the mix (and a bit of mn).
> 
> i liked the results and it was easy to apply....wouldn't dry hard and flaky.


 
The fact that I don't know how my hair will react to this product has me uber nervous . Just the overall unknown of it all (i.e., will I suffer protein overload, will my hair be utterly dry and break off, will I shed an incredible amount, etc.) Ugh . I might invest in that Alter Ego product, I purchased Garlic Oil and did a hot oil treatment with it mixed with olive oil and that garlicky smell lingered for 2 days or so for me and smelling like that is not a good look.

[/vent over]


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 27, 2010)

Yay, I managed to find an applicator bottle in my nearest Sally's, and I used it today to apply my MT. So far so good


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Jul 27, 2010)

I would like to join as well please!  I have ovation cell therapy and I have just neglected to use it!

My current reggie:

Shampoo my scalp every 2 to three days
DC with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
DC with my moisturizing Ayurveda powder mix
Apply Ovation to hair after every DC
Do a five minute scalp massage after applying Ovation

Each night I will apply NTM Leave in
Cantu Shea butter natural olive oil
Vaseline to my ends

Lately I have been wearing my hair in a twistout and I'm liking it, so I will continue!

Do you want us to wait to post begining pics for the pic thread?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 27, 2010)

loveisnthehouse said:


> I would like to join as well please! I have ovation cell therapy and I have just neglected to use it!
> 
> My current reggie:
> 
> ...


 
I'm actually going to post a separate thread for the starting pix this Friday.


----------



## mizzy247 (Jul 27, 2010)

Count me in... I have both!


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> The fact that I don't know how my hair will react to this product has me uber nervous . Just the overall unknown of it all (i.e., will I suffer protein overload, will my hair be utterly dry and break off, will I shed an incredible amount, etc.) Ugh . I might invest in that Alter Ego product, I purchased Garlic Oil and did a hot oil treatment with it mixed with olive oil and that garlicky smell lingered for 2 days or so for me and smelling like that is not a good look.
> 
> [/vent over]


 
maybe Oct. is better for you to try, lol! no, seriously, when applying the oils into the mix, i never had any drying whatsoever, but every head of hair is different.

it's strange that the garlic treatment you did left such a smell for so long. so sad to hear that.....ummm...not a good "perfume" for our hair.

i've infused fresh garlic into evoo and although in the jar it's strong enough to pierce my nose, once i've applied it AND used a dc, i have no smell of garlic in my hair whatsoever. 
hth!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

obsessedw|hair said:


> i ordered my ovation last wednesday . it ' s still not here  .. i ' m too anxious ladies !


 
I was the same way.  I know I was getting on FedEx's nerve because I was checking every hour on the hour.



maxandsally said:


> HORSELOVERZ.COM COUPON CODE BBGZDTG6 FOR $5.99 OFF SHIPPING. SHIPPING RATES Minimum Order Amount - Maximum Order Amount - Shipping Amount
> From: $0.00 To: $25.00 $5.99
> From: $25.01 To: $50.00 $11.95
> From: $50.01 To: $75.00 $13.95
> ...


 
Woo hoo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 28, 2010)

I was tired of using the JBCO with my MT. It became too expensive. I mixed my shikakai and amla oils with both the MT and OCT. It seemed to make a difference with the coating and shine. Its not as heavy as it was before with the JBCO. I also take garlic supps in the morning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 28, 2010)

I got my megatek in ~~  woo hoo!
I still have some left over from a previous purchase.

I'll probably oct my hair on the weekend.

On the Grow...


----------



## Stacia82 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello...newbie here. I would LOVE to join the challenge!! I just started using the Mega Tek LAST NIGHT!!! I am waiting so patiently for results! (I know, I know, it's only been a day so how patient am I really??) Anywho, as for my reggie....
I will co wash 3x weekly with HE condish
wash once a week (pre poo with coconut oil, and Burt Bees pre poo) cleanse with Hair One cleanser, and deep condish with ORS Replenishing Pak, and use silk elements leave in
I will apply the MT 5x a week with coconut oil (scalp only)
I am currently 13 weeks post so not sure how long I can keep this up! Trying to get to at least 20 weeks! Wish me luck my fellow healthy hair sisters!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

obsessedw|hair said:


> i ordered my ovation last wednesday . it ' s still not here  .. i ' m too anxious ladies !


 
Did your OCT come today?


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jul 28, 2010)

sithembile said:


> Has anyone experienced flaking scalp due to MT? I noticed this the other day, almost as if it had dried on my scalp and was peeling off. I don't know if its because I'm using too much, although I only apply it 3 times a week (after washing).


 
I haven't had any flaking.  I apply it approx 4 times a week but mine is mixed with oil.  Sounds like you're using too much.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 28, 2010)

Day 2 of using the MT/grapeseed oil and so far so good!! No itchies, shedding or scalp soreness.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 28, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Day 2 of using the MT/grapeseed oil and so far so good!! No itchies, shedding or scalp soreness.


 

Time to pull out my grapeseed oil!


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I am a newbie and I would like to join this challenge. I ordered my mega-tek last week so I should receive it some time this week. My regiment will be the following 

Oil my hair and scalp with -         Argan Oil 7 days a week during the night 

Moisturizing daily with- Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 –      7 days a week 

Deep condition my hair twice a week with –      Keracare humecto crème 

Protein treatment once a week with-        Organic root simulator egg mayo or Doo Gro Mega intense thickness rebuilder mixed with Argan oil 

Shampoo twice a week with –      Elasta QP Bodifying shampoo mixed with olive oil 

I will use Mega –Tek mixed with castor oil once a week 

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 29, 2010)

Can I join the challenge? I will be getting my MT in no time 


ETA: I plan to apply to my scalp (with a mixture of JBCO and peppermint oil) every other day and sometimes everyday. I will massage it in for 2 minutes. I will also concentrate mostly on my edges to begin with. Once I see results, I will work that much harder on the rest of my scalp. 


Needless-to-say, I am VERY excited and can't wait to start (I wish I had started a year ago when I joined.....)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Curly Luul said:


> Hi, I am a newbie and I would like to join this challenge.


 


preciouslove0x said:


> Can I join the challenge? I will be getting my MT in no time


 
Both of your names have been added to the list.  I will post the starting pix thread tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, so I found a little bald spot this morning near my right temple (nothing but stress).  I am seriously ready to get this party started!


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 29, 2010)

My MegaTek is here so I'm in.


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 29, 2010)

Whooa I Got my mega tek today..... 31st of july roll on..... i just checked my hair line and my left temple is less fuller than the right! So thats is my focus spot


----------



## sonia1965 (Jul 30, 2010)

Can I please join this challenge? I have both OCT and Mega-tek but never had a proper regime in using them. I will aim to apply to my scalp every 2 days. I may tweak things as I go along.


----------



## sithembile (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to have to drop out of the full challenge. I've been using my MT/Castor oil mix for 2 weeks and my scalp is itching and flaking. I will still use it on my thinning edges but that's about it. Good luck to you all.


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

Curly Luul said:


> Hi, I am a newbie and I would like to join this challenge. Good luck everyone xxxx


 

Welcome aboard Curly Luul!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

sithembile said:


> I'm going to have to drop out of the full challenge. I've been using my MT/Castor oil mix for 2 weeks and my scalp is itching and flaking. I will still use it on my thinning edges but that's about it. Good luck to you all.


 
Awwww!  You can still take part in the challenge.  Just focus on your edges (heck...that's one of my main problem areas).  I'm going to leave your name on the list for now.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ladies, I have added a link to the starting pix thread in the first post.


----------



## sithembile (Jul 30, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Awwww!  You can still take part in the challenge.  Just focus on your edges (heck...that's one of my main problem areas).  I'm going leave your name on the list for now.



Thanks! I'll post my 'starting edges' pic tomorrow!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ladies, I just found some really cool tips for using both OCT and MegaTek.  I have added them to the very first post.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 30, 2010)

PLS count me in. I will be using MT mixed with JBCO and a few drops of paper mint 2 times a week.  my starting pic is on my profile. i hope to be grazing APL come end of this challenge


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 30, 2010)

grow said:


> Welcome aboard Curly Luul!


 
Thats so cute... looks like we in most challenges together  Im not  stalking you. You are making good progress.


----------



## libertysince05 (Jul 30, 2010)

i'm joining.
only using megatek.
dc x2 week, wash every 3 days, moisturise using chicoro's method on wash day.


----------



## Quita (Jul 30, 2010)

May I please join this challenge? this will be my 3rd challenge but I'm sure they'll all work together (Deep Conditioning challenge, Hide Your Hair Challenge and this one)

My Story: 
I BC'ed July 4th 2009 after a few months of transitioning; but I wear a lace front wig and have worn one daily for the last 16 months;  when I BC'ed my hair was just about an inch or so and now it's at my colar bone in the back and below my chin on the sides; I wash once a week using the aruvedic bar soap Aritha(sp) and then user a mix of Aruvedic powers for 30 minutes; then DC with AO HSR and DR. Miracle DC pack; then 2 strand twist or cornrows coated/saturated with Castor Oi;l finally I use my color applicator to apply the MT to my hair. 


My MT arrived 2 weeks ago and I have used it about 3 times; the number of times I apply MT is low only b/c I tape the wig down and I'm a little too lazy to take it off every day to apply it so I'm applying it every 4 to 5 days; I was shocked last night at how thick my hair looked and felt like OMG, this MT is no joke. 

2 qustions:
Am I correctly using the MT? and if I wanted to incorporate OCT How would you recommend I use it?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jul 30, 2010)

I would like to join.


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Today is the start date of the challenge. Happy Hair Growing to everyone . I mix my MTG With castor oil and glycerin to add moisturizing agents. But when this mix finishes, I am going to try it straight and see if i experience shedding or not and if there is any difference in the grow rate.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to wish everyone a successful hair growth journey!

And.........a question.  I've been using Megatek a few times per week, and I notice my new growth is XXXXXtremely coarse.  It's not even in the same category as my typical hair texture.  The protein is causing this, I imagine ---- anyone else experience this?

I'm not experiencing much shedding, Thank You, God, but I did mix MT with water and castor oil per a vendor's suggestion - and it's working out very well.  And it stretches the MT like you wouldn't imagine!


----------



## obsessedw|hair (Jul 31, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Did your OCT come today?


 
i qot it on wednesday . i ' m about to start today ! woot woot .  i don 't know what to do so i ' m just goint to use it the regular way shampoo , deep condition w | the cell therapy and rinse with creme rinse . i usually deep condition w| cholesterol and EVOO before i wash but i don ' t know if i should with this ? what do you ladies think ..


----------



## chichi08 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello All,

*Day one of challenge* 
I have straightened my hair and have a sew in at the moment. I will have this in hopefully until the end of August so, not sure l will get to wash my hair during this period ( really want to but the sew in is in the middle and my hair left out all around it so that l can have a (forced) pony tail. 

Also, l have decided that for the first month of this challenge, my front edges are far more important so, that is my target for month one: to grow in my edges.

My mix is 2 parts Daktarin , 1 part MT and a bit of coconut oil and water.  I will apply this 4 times a week. This is very experimental and l will measure the success my the growth l get in the front.

Goodluck everyone x


----------



## libertysince05 (Jul 31, 2010)

subscribbing


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 31, 2010)

Today's the day ladies!

I plan on washing my hair in the morning and applying my OCT (straight w/o the oil) to see how that works.  Like many others, I plan on focusing alot on my edges.

Br*nze, I haven't started the MT yet, but keep me posted on your progress.  Maybe that new growth is just coming in really strong,  Have you done a good DC yet?  What about a little steam action?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jul 31, 2010)

Count me in, I love megatek,and just started back using it today!!!​


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm officially in.  I can't post a starting pic because I'm in kinky twists right now.  I'll post when I take them out in a few weeks. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 31, 2010)

MsCoco, I haven't dc'd or anything, and i haven't gotten my steamer - yet.  My hair is straightened (kinda reverting) and I probably won't cowash until next week.

I mean, gosh, this hair is something else!  Mercy, I hope that's  a good thing - it feels strange, i can't stop touching it, lol!!.


----------



## DRJones (Jul 31, 2010)

Been lurking for a few months, subscribed a few days ago would love to join the challenge as well.

My reggie:
Co-wash every other day with ausie moist
Deep condition once a week(my own mix)
Massage scalp with JBCO and MT every night
Moisturize with Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 N 1
Seal with Vatika Coconut Oil and Jojoba Oil


----------



## Poutchi (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 
I was at Sally's few days ago and ran into this electric massager brush ( my roomate actually went crazy over it thinking it is something else... no comments). But ... for applying scalp treatements, this is the best. I just put the MT mix in an aplicator bottle and run some strokes of it in my hair ( no partying ) for like 1 min and which the electric massager brush I give my scalp a massage while watchin TV. Lol sometimes I feel like I am overdoing it. It is so relaxing and it massages your scalp. 
I don t know how much it was. It was on the clearance section at 6.97$CAD and it was 50% that price again... so I just thought... why not? Lol.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am on my way using MT MTG and Ovation with castro oil. I am noticing my hair turing gray faster then normal , edges and nape are coming as well not full , but I do see some growth. I been using for a while. I am slow grower as well I have alopecia . my stating picture in my  signature; I have several oher picture that I will share  later .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 1, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> MsCoco, I haven't dc'd or anything, and i haven't gotten my steamer - yet. My hair is straightened (kinda reverting) and I probably won't cowash until next week.
> 
> I mean, gosh, this hair is something else! Mercy, I hope that's a good thing - it feels strange, i can't stop touching it, lol!!.


It sounds like you're "growing" in the right direction...especially since you can't keep your hands out of your head!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 1, 2010)

Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I was at Sally's few days ago and ran into this electric massager brush ( my roomate actually went crazy over it thinking it is something else... no comments). But ... for applying scalp treatements, this is the best. I just put the MT mix in an aplicator bottle and run some strokes of it in my hair ( no partying ) for like 1 min and which the electric massager brush I give my scalp a massage while watchin TV. Lol sometimes I feel like I am overdoing it. It is so relaxing and it massages your scalp.
> I don t know how much it was. It was on the clearance section at 6.97$CAD and it was 50% that price again... so I just thought... why not? Lol.


 
Guuuuurl, you know I'm a recovering PJ!  Whydija have to go and post this!  Now I HAVE to go buy one!

My eye is twitching.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 1, 2010)

_applied to my hair this morning...I think I'm gonna do it everyday for the first week then every other day for the rest of the time. Idk y I'm doing it this way, just am _


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Aug 2, 2010)

On July 29th Thursday my Oct came. I washed my hair with Suave clarifying poo only the scalp. Then I used Cream of Nature to detangle. Then I used Aussie 3 min, mixed with Motions Dc. Stayied in the shower with shower cap until I finshe washin up. Got out applied infusuim 23 the purple one cause it say for moisture. I started my roller set. I mixed the Oct with the MT and something called Peppermint Spirit. Its not a oil more like pepperment water, from the bss. I am 10 months post so my new growth is thick so I parted my hair in 4 rows going back and applied the mix to my new growth an scalp, the message it in. I knew I could do this from using Oct in the past. These two change the texture of my hair and I detangle each roller section and placed a roller. I went under the dyer when I was finshed and covered the dyer with a towel. Did the same thing on Saturday. I also see a slight difference in my hair. So I'll do this every two days for the month of August then I start the fall semester on the 28th so I will have to get it braided. For September (B-Day) month also for the rest of the fall and winter months. HHG


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Aug 2, 2010)

I would like to join. I'm a long time lurker (see join date), but only recently began taking care of  my hair. I bought a bottle of megatek sometime last yr, but never used it. I'm posting from my phone,  so ill be back later with my regimen and photos.

My concern is the mt weighing my fine hair down.  My hair is short.. I dont know  what length I'm  considered here... neck length maybe... so I don't really know what to do with my hair other than wear it out. Any  suggestions on mt mix that won't be too heavy for my fine relaxed hair?


----------



## candycotton (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks like I'm a day late for joining this challenge, is it too late to join? I would love to join this challenge


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2010)

candycotton said:


> It looks like I'm a day late for joining this challenge, is it too late to join? I would love to join this challenge


 

You're not too late. I'll add your name to the list.  In the meantime, go to the very first post and click on the link to the starting pix page and post your starting pic.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 2, 2010)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> I would like to join. I'm a long time lurker (see join date), but only recently began taking care of my hair. I bought a bottle of megatek sometime last yr, but never used it. I'm posting from my phone, so ill be back later with my regimen and photos.
> 
> My concern is the mt weighing my fine hair down. My hair is short.. I dont know what length I'm considered here... neck length maybe... so I don't really know what to do with my hair other than wear it out. Any suggestions on mt mix that won't be too heavy for my fine relaxed hair?


 

I LOVE your siggy!  your little one is sooooooooo adorable!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 3, 2010)

_Just curious...is any1 getting a lot of dandruff from this? I have noticed my hair is extremely itchy and full of dandruff..????_


----------



## grow (Aug 3, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Just curious...is any1 getting a lot of dandruff from this? I have noticed my hair is extremely itchy and full of dandruff..????_


 
which oils are you putting into your mix?

also, have you tried adding aloe vera juice?


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 3, 2010)

grow said:


> which oils are you putting into your mix?
> 
> also, have you tried adding aloe vera juice?



_no  havent tried that yet, but I mixed mine with olive oil, coconut oil, herbal hair cream, and mn, that's pretty much it. it's just so itchy and dry when I get up but it's not dry, it just looks that way _


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Just curious...is any1 getting a lot of dandruff from this? I have noticed my hair is extremely itchy and full of dandruff..????_


 
How often are you applying it?  If I recall, you were using it just about every day.  If so, I would suggest you reduce it to every other day (Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun...or however you like).


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 3, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> How often are you applying it?  If I recall, you were using it just about every day.  If so, I would suggest you reduce it to every other day (Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun...or however you like).



_Thanks, I will give that a try... I was abusing the mix to speed things up 
_


----------



## obsessedw|hair (Aug 3, 2010)

does anyone know what styles i can do in order to incorporate the OCT more ?
lately ive been just getting my hair straightened due to the fact that i havent relaxed since DECEMBER 09 and the two textures are very hard to deal with  . about 2 or more inches of new growth . but of course i know what a lot of direct heat does  and my ends are starting to suffer from it .. if i cowash i feel i will have one tangeled mess ! and i dont know if i want to relax or if im officially transitioning ...


----------



## Quita (Aug 3, 2010)

Can someone please talk me out of buying OCT? I'm a certified PJ and I soo want to buy OCT and add it to my regi but I just started using MT recently and really haven't seen how effective it is; now I want to add OCT to the my stash. Please talk me out of it or at least convince me to wait unti I finish this bottle of MT before I move to something else


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quita said:


> Can someone please talk me out of buying OCT? I'm a certified PJ and I soo want to buy OCT and add it to my regi but I just started using MT recently and really haven't seen how effective it is; now I want to add OCT to the my stash. Please talk me out of it or at least convince me to wait unti I finish this bottle of MT before I move to something else


 
How long have you been taking the MT? (Have you given it a couple of months?)  I just started my OCT, so I don't really know how effective it is yet.  I will definitely let you know if it's worth adding to your stash.



obsessedw|hair said:


> does anyone know what styles i can do in order to incorporate the OCT more ?


 
I would suggest twists (two strand and/or flat), or braids.  Both provide low manipulation and are PS, plus you will have easy access to your scalp.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I got home last night, I took my shower, sat on my bed and massaged my scalp with the OCT.  Then morning, I woke up with a helmet head.

No worries though.  I just rinsed, applied my HE - Hello Hydration and my CFC Gold.  I'm rocking another wash n' go today.

If I'm not too lazy, I'm going to try flat twisting my hair.  We'll see.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 4, 2010)

Can I still join this challenge? I'm ordering my mega tek today.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 4, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Can I still join this challenge? I'm ordering my mega tek today.


 
Yes ma'am.  Just add your starting pic to the starting pic thread (go to the first post and click on the link).


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all I would just like to add something. I feel like since the OCT and MT are heavy, heavy protiens and very well worth it, I feel like upping the Deep conditioning. One because we need as much moisture as we can get, just moisturizing and sealing may not cut it. So what I have started doing is, if I wash my hair on Monday and next wash day is Wenesday, then on Wenesday I will DC with a mixutre of heavy dc moisturizing conditioner. This avoids a itchy scalp and dry hair. So it's like DCing by wash time. I will be 10 months and 40 weeks on Saturday so before I was just roller setting and blow drying the new growth then I noticed that I was damaging certain parts of my ng so I started going with it. I got me some straight weave hair and I did a loose ponytail with my hair being wavy. DH said he liked it because I am always in a wig as a PS. Ohh the heavy DC I have mixed is Mizani hydrafuse intense moisturing treatment, then Biokera intensive mask, then Hello Hydration by Herbal Essences and sometimes Motions moisture plus conditioner. I don't have time to be doing them one by one so I just mix a little bit of everything together. Ohh and another tip. If ya'll see any shedding for any reason even if it's a little bit run to the henna, then just Dc after and that will shut it down. Sorry so long. Just tryin to help my sisters out.


----------



## candycotton (Aug 5, 2010)

What do you ladies think about using the beemine serum as the oil base to mix with OCT? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 5, 2010)

candycotton said:


> What do you ladies think about using the beemine serum as the oil base to mix with OCT? Has anyone tried this?


 
I have that serum under my cabinet at home, but I'm afraid to use it.  I'm not sure how sulfur will react to the OCT and/or MT, and I DEFINITELY don't want any more setbacks if I'm going to reach my MBL goal in Dec.

Maybe someone else who has, or is currently using it can chime in.


----------



## Minty (Aug 5, 2010)

This is my first time using MT - I was using Ova. before. MT makes it itchy something terrible. I use a hemp/coconut/castor/camellia oil mix after I grease my scalp w/MT. 

Anyone else dealing with this?

...so much for relaxing this weekend.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 5, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> This is my first time using MT - I was using Ova. before. MT makes it itchy something terrible. I use a hemp/coconut/castor/camellia oil mix after I grease my scalp w/MT.
> 
> Anyone else dealing with this?
> 
> ...so much for relaxing this weekend.


 
I haven't started on the MT yet and the OCT isn't giving me any "itchy" trouble so far...but here is a post that I found from JustKiya that may help:

Quite a few ladies have dealt with the itch. *My trick is to give my scalp a good massage right after I apply the MT, and that chills the itch.* Also, make sure you aren't using a whole super lot of it, too - try to use the least that you can, as that will help, as well. 

If neither of those help, and it's driving you batty, you can start using it less often, every other day or something, and see if that helps.


----------



## Minty (Aug 6, 2010)

I added a little George's Aloe vera, hemp oil, & JBCO and no itchy last night to MT


----------



## libertysince05 (Aug 6, 2010)

so i'm using MT mixed with camelia kissi oil.
i section my hair in 8 parts, skirt a small amount of MT on the palm of my hand (the size of a small coin 5p in uk) mix in 5-6 drops of the oil and use it in 1 section.
I'm planning to do this 3 times a week.
I've done it x2 this week already, but i'm suffering from a constant low level headache, had this happened to anyone?
what in MT would cause headaches?
I'm thinking of only using it x2 a week and on days further apart.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 9, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I added a little George's Aloe vera, hemp oil, & JBCO and no itchy last night to MT


 
I'm glad you found something that worked!



libertysince05 said:


> so i'm using MT mixed with camelia kissi oil.
> i section my hair in 8 parts, skirt a small amount of MT on the palm of my hand (the size of a small coin 5p in uk) mix in 5-6 drops of the oil and use it in 1 section.
> I'm planning to do this 3 times a week.
> *I've done it x2 this week already, but i'm suffering from a constant low level headache, had this happened to anyone?*
> ...


 
I haven't started using the MT yet, but I'll do a little research and see if I can't find anything helpful.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 9, 2010)

LibertySince05,

I found a link dedicated to MT and Headaches.  Here is a comment from JustKiya (regarding headaches):

Whoa! I've gotten mild headaches that fade in 30 mintues or so - but never major ones. I would suggest that you use less - a LOT less. If you are using more than a tablespoon or two at a time, you are using WAY too much. 
I only get them when I first start using it - after a use or two, they go away - unless I use a LOT more than I normally do. 
I think it's from blood rushing to the head - I've found that a good head massage will make them subside too. 

I'd use less, and see what happens. If they continue though - speeding up your hair growth isn't worth pain like that.  

I assume that the main reason that a lot of growth aids work is because they, in one way or another, stimulate the follicles and the blood vessels that nourish them to make them work faster/better. So, a short lived, mild headache makes sense to me - stuff is going on up there. 

Severe, ear-splitting, sinus/migraine like pain, that require painkillers to deal with on the other hand - no. That's far more severe than I would be willing to deal with, period - and the intensity would make me concerned that something else was going on.  

Obviously, I'm not a doctor, don't have any medical education, and I'm just saying what I'm comfortable with. Other people have different comfort levels, and when it comes down to it, you have to decide for yourself, ya know? 


You can check out the rest of the comments in the thread here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312995

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 9, 2010)

You guys have been pretty quiet here lately.  Aside from itching and low grade headaches, how is everything going?

As for me, I'm still using my OCT 3-4 times a week.  I love the smell of it.  I haven't been experiencing any negative side affects either.  I plan on applying it to my scalp this evening when I get home.


----------



## sithembile (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been using MT on my edges daily and on my entire scalp the night before I wash, about 3 times a week. I have to do it just before a wash because I can't take the itchiness. I haven't experienced any shedding yet, so far so good.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry Ms. Coco!

I've been using MT for a few months now (daily on my hairline and maybe 3x a week on my scalp) and I've never experienced itching, headaches, or excessive shedding. I wonder if maybe people are over-applying and that's why some are experiencing itching?


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a question for you ladies that are using this. 

Is anyone applying this on their scalp only without rinsing it out? By that I mean you don't rinse it out after applying but just at the end of the week?

Also would it be effective to aid in growth this way? I want to make sure I'm not wasting my money with a product I won't be able to see the full benefit of. 

I tried emailing them with these questions but well...you know how it is with Customer Service, they'll answer every question BUT the one you actually asked. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I realized that I haven't posted anything on here lately...I've just been reading other ppl's post and whatnot. Time to show mah face again! 

So far, I think my MT reggie is going pretty well. I apply every other night. One thing for me is b/c I mix it with JBCO, my hair is so heavy with the oil!  It's nothing bad or something I can't handle, it's just...there. Other than that, I love checking on my new growth! It's not just a nappy fro underneath the relaxed hair anymore, I can stretch it out and a *really* see the line of demarcation. 

With that being said, I think that I may end the challenge early, Nov. 20th to be exact. I will be 6 months+ post relaxer and I don't think that I can last any longer than that! Plus it's the day of the greatest concert of my life (Roger Waters!) and I want to look good and relaxed just in case I meet him in person...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

sithembile said:


> I've been using MT on my edges daily and on my entire scalp the night before I wash, about 3 times a week. I have to do it just before a wash because I can't take the itchiness. I haven't experienced any shedding yet, so far so good.


 
I'm glad you figured something out.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 10, 2010)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Sorry Ms. Coco!
> 
> I've been using MT for a few months now (daily on my hairline and maybe 3x a week on my scalp) and I've never experienced itching, headaches, or excessive shedding. I wonder if maybe people are over-applying and that's why some are experiencing itching?


 
JustKiya did mention that over use could bring on those symptoms.



LittleLuxe said:


> I have a question for you ladies that are using this.
> 
> Is anyone applying this on their scalp only without rinsing it out? By that I mean you don't rinse it out after applying but just at the end of the week?
> 
> ...


 
I think just about everyone on here using MT is applying it directly to their scalp.  Some (like Sithembile) apply it to their scalp the night before a wash.  I'm currently using the OCT and haven't tried the MT yet, so I really can't say.  But I have posted some very informative threads within this one, and I think it would be beneficial if you checked them out before purchasing the product.

BTW, I haven't had any issues with the OCT so far.



drmuffin said:


> Yeah I realized that I haven't posted anything on here lately...I've just been reading other ppl's post and whatnot. Time to show mah face again!
> 
> So far, I think my MT reggie is going pretty well. I apply every other night. One thing for me is b/c I mix it with JBCO, my hair is so heavy with the oil!  It's nothing bad or something I can't handle, it's just...there. Other than that, I love checking on my new growth! It's not just a nappy fro underneath the relaxed hair anymore, I can stretch it out and a *really* see the line of demarcation.
> 
> With that being said, I think that I may end the challenge early, Nov. 20th to be exact. I will be 6 months+ post relaxer and I don't think that I can last any longer than that! Plus it's the day of the greatest concert of my life (Roger Waters!) and I want to look good and relaxed just in case I meet him in person...


 
YAY for lines of demarcation!   Excuse my ignorance, but who is this Roger Waters you speak of?


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 10, 2010)

_I am doing mine every other day now...so today I shall do it. Quick question though, are any of you putting it on the actual length of your hair? How is it making it thicker if it's only going on the scalp? I want thick hair like *NOW*! _


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 10, 2010)

*I've used up by bottle of OCT and now I'm on my bottle of MT. I use it 5xs per week, giving my hair a break on the weekends. I co-wash nightly, part my hair in four sections, then apply the MT to my scalp (as if i'm greasing my scalp, like my mom used to do when i was a baby) and then apply some to the length. I then twist the section and pin it up and throw a shower cap on. In the morning, I rinse and follow up with some s-curl and coconut oil, then bun. This is pretty much five days a week. Last week was the only time I cut it down and that was because I straightened my hair (trying to look cute in Florida - with the humidity- is a waste of time if anyone cares). *

*I have an itchy scalp some nights, but not to the point it drives me crazy, and I try to keep my moisture in check as much as possible. Right now I used Keratina Fix DC (the smell is horrible, the results are ok) for moisture. *


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 10, 2010)

_^^^Thanks, that's the way I've been doing it to. (greasing/oiling the scalp like)_


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 10, 2010)

I just been cowashing and applying my MT/MN mix to my scalp afterwards.


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 10, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> YAY for lines of demarcation!   Excuse my ignorance, but who is this Roger Waters you speak of?



Not a problem Ms Coco! I'm a really big fan of old music, and I really like old rock. My favorite band is Pink Floyd, which you might have heard of. Back in their hey day, their main songwriter/bassist was the great Roger Waters. But he quit the band in '84 and he's been solo ever since. The two most popular records the Floyd has done is _Dark Side of the Moon_ and _The Wall_, both are heavily credited to Roger Waters. I saw him live 2 years ago when he did _DSoTM_ and now I get to see him again in November! This time it's _The Wall.

_So just in case of the off chance I _might_ get to meet him, I gots to look good! Hence the break of my stretch and my...premature dropping out of the challenge. But I will totally be with you guys the rest of the way and do the big reveal too!

Plus I'm so tempted to relax _*now*_. My hair is on the shorter side than most ppl in the challenge and it's hard for me to cope with all this NG and a limited range of low-maintenance/protective styles. *BUT I WILL NOT RELAX, DANG IT!*​


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Aug 10, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> I have a question for you ladies that are using this.
> 
> Is anyone applying this on their scalp only without rinsing it out? By that I mean you don't rinse it out after applying but just at the end of the week?
> 
> ...



Hi Little Luxe!

When I apply my MT 3x a week I don't rinse it out until a week or more later.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 11, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> I just been cowashing and applying my MT/MN mix to my scalp afterwards.



_off topic a lil bit but if I had ur hair nobody would be able to *TELL ME NOTHIN*' 
I'm just waiting for that day to happen. _


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 11, 2010)

drmuffin said:


> Plus I'm so tempted to relax _*now*_. My hair is on the shorter side than most ppl in the challenge and it's hard for me to cope with all this NG and a limited range of low-maintenance/protective styles. *BUT I WILL NOT RELAX, DANG IT!*


 
Now you have me excited about your concert.  I hope it lives up to all of your expectations.  Now on to this relaxing you speak of.  We were just talking about you noticing your lines of demarcation.  If you go and put a relaxer in then...

Just kidding.  Whatever you decide to do on the hair front, you know we'll support you.  Did you post a starting pic?  It's been a while since I've visited that thread.  Maybe we can help you come up with some protective styles.



Ijanei said:


> _off topic a lil bit but if I had ur hair nobody would be able to *TELL ME NOTHIN*' _
> _I'm just waiting for that day to happen. _


 
I second that!


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 11, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Now you have me excited about your concert.  I hope it lives up to all of your expectations.  Now on to this relaxing you speak of.  We were just talking about you noticing your lines of demarcation.  If you go and put a relaxer in then...
> 
> Just kidding.  Whatever you decide to do on the hair front, you know we'll support you.  Did you post a starting pic?  It's been a while since I've visited that thread.  Maybe we can help you come up with some protective styles



Yes ma'am I have a starting pic. For now I'm doing braidouts for times when I have to look remotely presentable. Other than that I just pull it back, slap on an elastic headband and call it a day.

And as for the relaxing, I was just having a "a-lot-of-NG freakout."  Glad that breakdown is over! I'm sooooo determined to go all the way. This will be my longest stretch ever and I'm so excited to see results of all my MT-ing! I can't wait to see my demarcation lines get longer and longer. *I will not fail you guys!* :uts on game face::

 Rawr.


----------



## libertysince05 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link Ms Coco.
I dont believe i was using as much as 1 tbs of MT per session, but i'm going to star applying it on the days before or the day i wash an then rinse. So far it is going ok, still have headcahes but less frequent.


----------



## libertysince05 (Aug 12, 2010)

Since we are supposed to leave of other productos contatining protein can i have some suggestions for deep conditioners and leave ins.
I had bought AOWC and AOHR, was thinking of getting kinky curly knot today but i'm not sure if they are protein or moisture...i was also using ORS Replenishing conditioner.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 14, 2010)

libertysince05 said:


> Since we are supposed to leave of other productos contatining protein can i have some suggestions for deep conditioners and leave ins.
> I had bought AOWC and AOHR, was thinking of getting kinky curly knot today but i'm not sure if they are protein or moisture...i was also using ORS Replenishing conditioner.


 
I've heard that Alter Ego Garlic Deep Conditioner is really good.  I believe it runs about $24 a pop.  But from the reviews I've read, it's well worth it.  I'm actually thinking about getting some of this for myself.

I also found an interesting thread about making homemade conditioners as a dc:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=368641


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish I had known this challenge was going on.  I would have joined the site AND bought my MT a few weeks ago.  I will be doing this along side y'all since I am all late and stuff.

One question for Ms Coco, how are you incorp'ing the MT with your steamer?  I haven't decided whether its worth me using on my scalp with the steamer or adding my MT mix (MT, aloe vera, JBCO and EOs).  I have missing spots in my crown and left edge due to years of torture from weaves.  

I'm not brave enough to get the OCT yet but is anyone using on the length of their hair?

Thanks and I am cheering and supporting y'all on the sidelines.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

mzteaze said:


> I wish I had known this challenge was going on. I would have joined the site AND bought my MT a few weeks ago. I will be doing this along side y'all since I am all late and stuff.
> 
> One question for Ms Coco, how are you incorp'ing the MT with your steamer? I haven't decided whether its worth me using on my scalp with the steamer or adding my MT mix (MT, aloe vera, JBCO and EOs). I have missing spots in my crown and left edge due to years of torture from weaves.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't started using the MT yet (still working on the OCT), but I when I do use it, I plan on mixing it with coconut oil and sitting under my steamer for 30 mins.  Then, I'll co-wash with my Hair One Tee Tree cleanser.  I love that stuff!

As for joining the challenge, it's not too late.  If you have your MT feel free to join us.  Of course, your results may not be the same as the others who started on time...then again, you could have the best results.  You never know.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

Yesterday, I used Hair One Tee Tree for the first time.  I'm in love!  I wet my hair down really good.  Distributed the hair one evenly on my scalp and massaged.  Then I added a little water to get it nice and foamy.  Sat and watched TV for half an hour, then washed it out.  

Then I "oiled" my scalp with the OCT, and put my hair in two strand twist using my Kinky Kurly Custard.  I sat under the dryer for a few minutes to set the twists.  Of course they shrunk some.  So I tried the banding method.

I'm pretty pleased with the outcome.  I'm hoping to sport these for the rest of the week.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 16, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I haven't started using the MT yet (still working on the OCT), but I when I do use it, I plan on mixing it with coconut oil and sitting under my steamer for 30 mins.  Then, I'll co-wash with my Hair One Tee Tree cleanser.  I love that stuff!
> 
> As for joining the challenge, it's not too late.  If you have your MT feel free to join us.  Of course, your results may not be the same as the others who started on time...then again, you could have the best results.  You never know.



Thanks - then add me in.  I put my MT on my scalp about an hour ago.

Since today is my steam day I will add a little MT on my scalp before I sit under my steamer and see what happens.

My basic reggie:

*Maintenance Mondays:*
Lately I have been adding Fekkai's PM Protein RX to my hair on Sundays.  I won't use this with MT, so today is the last day for it.

But I Poo, then DC with my steamer, style and go.  Will try using my MT mix (2 oz MT, 1 oz Aloe Vera, 1 oz JBCO and a few drops of Lavender/Tea Tree oil) on my scalp and DC moisturizer on my hair.  

*Thursdays:*
Co-wash then ACV rinse.  Optional steam day using JBCO/Vatika mix, Co-wash excess off.  Last week this had my hair looking glossy instead its normal dull/flat state.

All other days, I co-wash as needed based on exercise schedule.  At night, dampen hair, add MT mix to scalp and seal with a mix of Vatika/JBCO.


----------



## sithembile (Aug 16, 2010)

Is anyone using MT with braids? I've installed braids with extensions and I don't know whether its safe to use MT on my scalp frequently given that I'll only be washing every 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 16, 2010)

libertysince05 said:


> Since we are supposed to leave of other productos contatining protein can i have some suggestions for deep conditioners and leave ins.
> I had bought AOWC and AOHR, was thinking of getting kinky curly knot today but i'm not sure if they are protein or moisture...i was also using ORS Replenishing conditioner.


 
*On the pricier end, there's morrocan oil deep conditioner*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=12TDGYD210A1C1Z8YATG

*On the less expensive end, there is the ORS Replenishing Conditioner and Sweet Cashew's/SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner...*

http://www.shescentit.com/avcori.html


----------



## maryb (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello,
I'm new on this forum. I'd like to join this challenge if not too late. I live in Paris (France) and i'm trying to grow my hair.
Thank you all for this very informative site. I've understood that we can grow long and healthy hair.
Here in Paris, hairdressers are actually hairkillers because they don't know or don't have time to take care or even to give advices on how to deal and to protect our hair.
I've been using MT for 1 month now. I'm 3 months post relaxed. I'm wearing protective styles (lace wigs and braids). I'm still looking for a good regimen but i try to moisturize my hair 2x a day (HS 14/1), to DC once a week. I'm not very fond of shampoos (too harsh for me) but i'm trying to protect my hair before washing as i use MTG once  a week.
I baggy 4 to 5 times a week with a plastic cap and a satin scarf (all bought through internet). I'm currently using, asides MT, Pure coconut, avocado and mink oil, and JBCO.
And i'm taking Aphogee hair vitamins (very good, it hardened my nails in 2 weeks) one a day with DHT blocker (2 a day) !
Thats it, but it a lot for someone who hasn't pay attention to her hair for many years
Sorry for my rusty english !


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mztease and MaryB, I'll add both of your names to the list when I get home this evening.

MzT, you have your Reggie down to a science.

MaryB, your English isn't bad at all.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 16, 2010)

_Welcome newcomers
yes I'm still hanging in there...wondering if using every day is unnecessary since I see most are using it only 3-4 xs a week_


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 16, 2010)

*Use as often as you like; some only use 3-5 times a week because they can't stand the itchy scalp or they are afraid of shedding. *


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 17, 2010)

_Thanks *closer*2*my*dreams* and also are you washing it out everyday as well? I don't. I can't co-wash like the others, have to many things going on throughout the day/week. So I apply mine and leave it in for the week. I just keep reapplying until wash day _


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 17, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Thanks *closer*2*my*dreams* and also are you washing it out everyday as well? I don't. I can't co-wash like the others, have to many things going on throughout the day/week. So I apply mine and leave it in for the week. I just keep reapplying until wash day _


 
*I RINSE mine out every morning; If I wake up early enough, I can do a rollerset. If not, then I just do a wet bun.*

*I said "rinse" as opposed to "co-wash" because I co-wash at night, then use the MT. In the morning, I just rinse it out and proceed with my style.*

*I have not read of anyone leaving MT in for a week, but if it works for you, then continue on.*


----------



## ArizonaBeauty (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey ladies...I was waiting on my registration to be approved so I couldnt post but I started this challenge with everyone else. So, I wanted to post what I'm going to do. I'm going to wash 2xs a week and apply MT to scalp on each wash. I've been wearing pony's a lot. However, I'm going to start wearing braid outs or bunning my hair. I've been taking Vitamins E, D, B12, Fish Oil and Biotin. I'm going to read the rest of this thread and get some tips from you ladies on your regimes as well.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wanted to share my mix:

3 oz Mega Tek
2 Tbls Haitian Black Castor Oil
1 Tbls Regular Castor oil
10 drops Peppermint oil

I'm thinking about adding a little Sulfur powder to my mix as well.


----------



## maryb (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello ladies !
I'm a new on this forum and i'm trying to retain my growth and to be full SL by the end of this year.
My name is Marie (Mary) and i live in Paris (France). I'm from Cameroon (Central Africa). I'd like to join this challenge if it's not too late. I've been using MT for a month now and i found it to be very effective to strength my  relaxed hair. I'm 10 weeks post relaxer and i want to strech till december when i'll be back in my country to visit my family for XMas.
I'll be using MT 3X a week, mixed with avocado and mink oils. 
Pre-poo (JBCO) and poo 1 week with a mild shampoo (Northwest Scent's lavender and rosemary moisturizing shampoo)
DC once a week : Elasta QP/egg/ EVOO/honey and ACV rinse
My protective style is a lace wig with cornrows underneath.
I'll post my starting pics in a couples of day 
I'm taking Aphogee hair vitamins (very,very good, it's one of my staples).
I really hope to achieve this length,  that  would be the first time in my life.
Thank you all, for your advices and support !!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Just wanted to share my mix:
> 
> 3 oz Mega Tek
> 2 Tbls Haitian Black Castor Oil
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing your mix!  Let me know how it goes if you choose to add the sulfur.  I think someone was asking about that very thing earlier on in the thread.



maryb said:


> Hello ladies !
> I'm a new on this forum and i'm trying to retain my growth and to be full SL by the end of this year.
> My name is Marie (Mary) and i live in Paris (France). I'm from Cameroon (Central Africa). I'd like to join this challenge if it's not too late. I've been using MT for a month now and i found it to be very effective to strength my relaxed hair. I'm 10 weeks post relaxer and i want to strech till december when i'll be back in my country to visit my family for XMas.
> I'll be using MT 3X a week, mixed with avocado and mink oils.
> ...


 
Hi Mary!  Your name was added to the list a couple of days ago. 



ArizonaBeauty said:


> Hey ladies...I was waiting on my registration to be approved so I couldnt post but I started this challenge with everyone else. So, I wanted to post what I'm going to do. I'm going to wash 2xs a week and apply MT to scalp on each wash. I've been wearing pony's a lot. However, I'm going to start wearing braid outs or bunning my hair. I've been taking Vitamins E, D, B12, Fish Oil and Biotin. I'm going to read the rest of this thread and get some tips from you ladies on your regimes as well.


 
Welcome Arizona!


----------



## maryb (Aug 18, 2010)

Miss Coco,
Thanks for adding me. This will be my first challenge !!!  I'll post my starting pics within a couples of days. I'm currently braided, and i have to take it down this sunday.
Happy MTing to all of you !


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

maryb said:


> Miss Coco,
> Thanks for adding me. This will be my first challenge !!! I'll post my starting pics within a couples of days. I'm currently braided, and i have to take it down this sunday.
> Happy MTing to all of you !


 
You're welcome! 

It sounds like you're off to a great start with the MT.  Have you experienced any of the side affects some have mentioned? (itchy scalp or mild headache)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't know if the OCT is working or not, but I'm loving the smell of it , and I haven't experienced any negative side affects.

I'm itching to start on my MT, but I will be patient.  I want to be able to give a good review of the OCT.

How's it going with you ladies?

*I'm noticing that we don't have very many starting pix in our starting pix thread.  Is this because most of you are in braids, installs, etc?*


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

hi ladies!

yes, ms. coco, i posted my strating pic and you're right, it will be nice when we finish to see everyone's change in pictures, so c'mon ladies, let's get those pics posted!

i've been using my mt mix 3 times a week steadily since the start, but i will stop shortly because i will perm soon.....!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 19, 2010)

_so far Im good. I cut back to using twice a week now instead of everyday _


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> yes, ms. coco, i posted my strating pic and you're right, it will be nice when we finish to see everyone's change in pictures, so c'mon ladies, let's get those pics posted!
> 
> i've been using my mt mix 3 times a week steadily since the start, but i will stop shortly because i will perm soon.....!


 
How far in advance do you stop the MT before a relaxer, and how soon after will you start back up?



Ijanei said:


> _so far Im good. I cut back to using twice a week now instead of everyday _


 
I'm glad to hear it.  Weren't you experiencing the itchies before?  Did you ever decide to use the MT on the length of your hair?


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> How far in advance do you stop the MT before a relaxer, and how soon after will you start back up?


 

i plan to stop at least 7 days before perming (maybe even 10) and i never restart before a week after perming.

so these are the last days of my mt usage for quite a bit....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

grow said:


> i plan to stop at least 7 days before perming (maybe even 10) and i never restart before a week after perming.
> 
> so these are the last days of my mt usage for quite a bit....


 
Well, from your siggy pix, what ever you're doing, keep right on doing it.  I'm loving your progress!


----------



## grow (Aug 19, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Well, from your siggy pix, what ever you're doing, keep right on doing it. I'm loving your progress!


 

thank you sugar! let's hope it continues and was not a fluke!

one thing the mt mix taught me that i will continue through the perm time is to use that homemade garlic oil.

i just put a tbsp in my conditioners (used to have it in my mt mix) and the shedding has diminished tremendously!

plus, it saves alot of time and energy because all i need to make it is found at the grocery store. simple garlic cloves and evoo!


----------



## SiobhanM (Aug 19, 2010)

Are any of you ladies experiences a sore scalp? Anything I can do to combat this?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 19, 2010)

SiobhanM said:


> Are any of you ladies experiences a sore scalp? Anything I can do to combat this?



How often are you applying the MT?


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 20, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm glad to hear it.  Weren't you experiencing the itchies before?  Did you ever decide to use the MT on the length of your hair?




_Hell yea I was experiencing some serious itchies  Now that I took up ur suggestion, I cut back and have not had any problems. two to three xs a week now. That's it. I have read that some people just use it on their whole length of hair as a Deep Condition/Protein Treatment once a week. I may try that but still afraid. I want thick and long-pretty flowing hair

I just realized something, (I posted about this in two other threads) but I tried to straighten my hair and been following the same procedures as I normally do when I flat iron...But for some reason the last three times DIDN'T WORK AT ALL for me. I wonder if MT is causing this. My hair would not get straight like my avi, instead it was yucky looking....wth?_


----------



## Minty (Aug 20, 2010)

I mixed MT w/Castor oil (JBCO), Aloe (George's), MSM (by Trimedica) - absolutely no itchies.

Before this mix, the itching was intolerable.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 20, 2010)

SiobhanM said:


> Are any of you ladies experiences a sore scalp? Anything I can do to combat this?



No problems so far.  How much are you putting on your scalp and how often?


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 20, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I mixed MT w/Castor oil (JBCO), Aloe (George's), MSM (by Trimedica) - absolutely no itchies.
> 
> Before this mix, the itching was intolerable.


_

I see everybody talking about this JBCO but I don't know where to get it from. I guess I will have to order it from Amazon. My itchies were horrible and my mt was mixed. I guess I didn't use enough oil in my mix then._


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Hell yea I was experiencing some serious itchies  Now that I took up ur suggestion, I cut back and have not had any problems. two to three xs a week now. That's it. I have read that some people just use it on their whole length of hair as a Deep Condition/Protein Treatment once a week. I may try that but still afraid. I want thick and long-pretty flowing hair_
> 
> _I just realized something, (I posted about this in two other threads) but I tried to straighten my hair and been following the same procedures as I normally do when I flat iron...But for some reason the last three times DIDN'T WORK AT ALL for me. I wonder if MT is causing this. My hair would not get straight like my avi, instead it was yucky looking....wth?_


 
Could it be that your hair is starting to thicken up?


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 20, 2010)

*I have yet to experience the severe itchy sore scalp. My scalp itches a little at night, nothing that I can't handle, but it's never been sore and I use my MT straight and five times a week.*

*As far as the flat iron, it could be the fact that your texture is changing as well. A lot of ladies in the 2008-2009 challenge spoke of their texture changing, and of course thickening up. Part of the growing pains.*


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 21, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _
> 
> I see everybody talking about this JBCO but I don't know where to get it from. I guess I will have to order it from Amazon. My itchies were horrible and my mt was mixed. I guess I didn't use enough oil in my mix then._



Yup I use JBCO as my mixing oil and so far I haven't had problems with it. In fact, I started to get worried that I didn't have any itchies, therefore I thought my MT wasn't working. But then again I think my progress is telling me otherwise . So I'll be an advocate for JBCO! Plus I think it helps with thickness too, something I desparately need!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm starting to get a sore scalp and crazy itchies. I think I may have to add more oil to my mix.

Keep up the good work Everyone!


----------



## Curly Luul (Aug 22, 2010)

So far this challenge is going great...... only issues i had were a very itchy and sore scalp erplexed. Then I started shedding crazy , which stopped because I reduced my usage from 4 days a week to 3 and I only left the mega-tek in my hair for 10 mins max ...... So the shedding and itching has stopped. I can’t lie I’m loving what mega tek is doing to my hair/hairline


----------



## obsessedw|hair (Aug 23, 2010)

just checking in . i have been cowashing about 4 times a week . my wash day is sunday in which i use the whole ovation  system . when i cowash my hair is in a pony . i use some conditioner [silk elements , vo5 , ORS], rinse,  and simply add the OCT to my hairline and go . i cant do a normal cowash due to all of the new growth it just doesn ' t look great  . with that its hard to tell if my hair s growing or not .. i ' m itching to straighten . i want to get optimal results but idk if things are working out .


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 24, 2010)

Uh oh...ran out of Megatek! I just put in another order at horseloverz.com and I am loving the coupon! But this shouldn't stop me from the reggie...I had just enough in my now empty bottle of MT to fill my applicator bottle one more time.

Mic check one two, one two! So this is me checking in on mah progress: I think I have just about 2" (I think) of NG over the majority of my head. I'm past 3 months of stretching and a little bit past 1 month of me using MT. (I started a little early cuz of my "test running" LMAO!) So 2" in 3 months...feeling pretty good! Hopefully I can get a full 4" by the time I "prematurely" drop out of the challenge .


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 24, 2010)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I have yet to experience the severe itchy sore scalp. My scalp itches a little at night, nothing that I can't handle, but it's never been sore and I use my MT straight and five times a week.*
> 
> *As far as the flat iron, it could be the fact that your texture is changing as well. A lot of ladies in the 2008-2009 challenge spoke of their texture changing, and of course thickening up. Part of the growing pains.*




_Ohh ok, thanks, I was wondering what was going on. I had to re-straighten my hair 3xs . This is day three and my roots are puffy as Idk what._



drmuffin said:


> Yup I use JBCO as my mixing oil and so far I  haven't had problems with it. In fact, I started to get worried that I  didn't have any itchies, therefore I thought my MT wasn't working. But  then again I think my progress is telling me otherwise . So I'll be an advocate for JBCO! Plus I think it helps with thickness too, something I desparately need!




_Great...thanks. I am ordering right after I type this. _



_Thanks for the feedback ladies. I was beginning to get worried about my hair not being straight. So is the texture change a good or bad thing? Also is it permanent? _


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't had many problems with the sore or itchy scalp yet.  However, my hair feels more "hard" in the shower, despite the fact that I haven't changed anything as part of my routine.  No shedding yet altho I got a lil worried when a few hairs snapped off after moisturizing protein DC.  Not sure what to think of it.

One strange thing I noticed....I can see the neat little rows of hair at the top of my forehead.  Just a lil "strange".


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 25, 2010)

So after much debate with myself...I think I'm going to relax next month. BUT! On the bright side this means that I don't have to end the challenge early! I'm going all the way! I can relax and then keep going with the challenge! C'mon December 31st!

My reasoning why is that I really don't think that I/my hair can stretch that long. Mid-November would be six months...way too long for me! If I relax in the middle of next month, it would be four months, and I still think that that is a really good period of time to see some progress. And I realized that I'll still be able to reach my goals in the same amount of time, rather than putting undue damage on my hair trying to have a "big surprise" at the very end.

So from now until my next relaxer, I'm really gonna rev up my MT and scalp massages, kinda like I'm in the home stretch and trying to make the most of it.

So did any of that make sense? Anybody have some advice or words of wisdom they would love to share about this?


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 26, 2010)

Question on the shedding?  How much hair is too much?  When I comb out after a wash or cowash I loose about 20 - 30 strands.  Is this too much?  I'm estimating about that since the hair is long kinda hard to judge.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> Question on the shedding? How much hair is too much? When I comb out after a wash or cowash I loose about 20 - 30 strands. Is this too much? I'm estimating about that since the hair is long kinda hard to judge.


 
The average person loses about 100 strands a day. You shouldn't have anything to worry about with the amount that you're seeing.


----------



## NubianPrize (Aug 27, 2010)

bumping to subscribe


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 31, 2010)

NubianPrize, 

I've added your name to the list. Welcome!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry I've been MIA ladies.  I had to deal with some massive migraines this past week.  I'm finally back at work, and I'm feeling much better.  I've still been using the OCT, and so far, I really can't tell whether it's doing anything.

I'm ready for the bottle to be done so I can get started on my MT.

How has everybody been?  I need to go back and read some of the posts.


----------



## Minty (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm glad you are feeling better, those migraines are a beast and I'm sorry for your ordeal.


----------



## chichi08 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello Ladies, Chichi08 checking in for the month end update. As l mentioned, l concentrated on my front edges  last month. l have seen some improvement. Also, l think my hair is fuller although l experience a lot of shedding when l took my sew in down yesterday. I will be putting the sew in back in tomorrow. Will be getting an applicator bottle to help put be Datarkin/MT/Coconut oil mix on my tracks. See pic of my before and current on my edges on the pics link


----------



## chichi08 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ms_Coco37 please could you update the links on the intro page for this challenge . The links to this forum and the one for the start pics are no longer active due to the updates made to the LCF server over the weekend.

Cheers x


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm still in ladies. anybody heard of black tar shampoo? wth is that?


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

Ms.CoCo, i'm so glad you're back and feeling better!!!

i've been away too, but because i just permed.

just a few more days, and i can get back to my Mega Tek! YAH!

to it i will add aloe vera, jbco, maka oil, sulfur, MN and maybe a bit of glycerine, too.

i've been adding glycerine lately to alot of my dc mixes and am really amazed at how well it works to soften, detangle and smooth out my hair.

i can almost compare it to a cone now and since i don't use cones anymore, this is a great discovery!

will be the first time trying it in my mt mix though.


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey there, 
I haven't been consistent with my Megatek but I am back on it. I put it on my  scalp yesterday and for the first time, i felt some sore or soreness to my scalp. It did go away few hours after though. I will add some extension braids this week end and that will help me put it on my scalp without putting it on all the hair. HHj to all


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better, those migraines are a beast and I'm sorry for your ordeal.


 
I literally thought I was dying.  I wouldn't wish migraines on my worse enemy.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2010)

chichi08 said:


> Hello Ladies, Chichi08 checking in for the month end update. As l mentioned, l concentrated on my front edges  last month. *l have seen some improvement. Also, l think my hair is fuller* although l experience a lot of shedding when l took my sew in down yesterday. I will be putting the sew in back in tomorrow. Will be getting an applicator bottle to help put be Datarkin/MT/Coconut oil mix on my tracks. See pic of my before and current on my edges on the pics link


 
Yay for progress!:creatures


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2010)

chichi08 said:


> Ms_Coco37 please could you update the links on the intro page for this challenge . The links to this forum and the one for the start pics are no longer active due to the updates made to the LCF server over the weekend.
> 
> Cheers x



I've updated the starting pix link.  UGH!  I'm so frustrated with the new site.  I can't even see my own starting pix.  Can you guys see them?  If not, I'm going to have to go back and repost all of my pix.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I'm still in ladies. anybody heard of black tar shampoo? wth is that?


 
I think it's good for scalp conditions like dandruff and Psoriasis.  I've never used it though.




grow said:


> Ms.CoCo, i'm so glad you're back and feeling better!!!
> 
> i've been away too, but because i just permed.
> 
> ...



Thanks Grow!  I'm glad to be back.  I'm definitely going to have to take a page from your book and start adding glycerine to my conditioners.  My hair tangles like nobody's business.  Hopefully, adding it will help with the detangling process.


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I think it's good for scalp conditions like dandruff and Psoriasis.  I've never used it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great for you hun! i hope it works out as well for you as it did for me!
detangling has become so much easier!
please let us know how it goes once you've tried it!


----------



## chichi08 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello Grow,

I see you are on the Egglette challenge. Have you found the hair cocktail a success? When did you start noticing the benefits? l am also worried that the hair cocktail  and the MT would be too much protein getting into my system. Please could you let me know.


Many thanks,

chichi08 x


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 1, 2010)

I am checking in.  I have a question for y'all.  How do you count your new growth if you are natural?  For me, my hair is coming in in gray , so if I use that as a marker, I have approximately 1/2" growth.  Which is GREAT for me.

Also, when people talk about having a sore head what exactly happens for you?  I have some hit and miss pains on my scalp including once under the shower that felt like little shards of glass raining down on my head (ouch!).


----------



## grow (Sep 2, 2010)

chichi08 said:


> Hello Grow,
> 
> I see you are on the Egglette challenge. Have you found the hair cocktail a success? When did you start noticing the benefits? l am also worried that the hair cocktail  and the MT would be too much protein getting into my system. Please could you let me know.
> 
> ...



hi Chichi08!
i'm happy to help out and yes, i am a fellow egglette and have found much success from doing so, although i'm sure that this hhj is a combination of many factors.

i started noticing benifits after a couple of months, so i would say it definitely takes consistency.

as far as taking both the cocktail and applying MT, i do both and have not found it to be too much protein.

i can only speak for myself, but i have had no problems with it because one is taken internally and the other is applied topically.

if you have health concerns or problems with the amount of protein assumed between the two, i would suggest asking your doctor/dermatologist. 

i hope it works out well for you and keep us updated on how it's going/what you decide to do!


----------



## chichi08 (Sep 2, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Chichi08!
> i'm happy to help out and yes, i am a fellow egglette and have found much success from doing so, although i'm sure that this hhj is a combination of many factors.
> 
> i started noticing benifits after a couple of months, so i would say it definitely takes consistency.
> ...


 
Thanks Grow, your  response has been most helpful. Off to get to oil wheatgerm oil


----------



## grow (Sep 2, 2010)

chichi08 said:


> Thanks Grow, your  response has been most helpful. Off to get to oil wheatgerm oil


 
so happy you found some help from this!

gosh, you sound soooo motivated!

that's great!

so re you going to do the shake? 

oh, and thank you for reminding me.....i need to put some wheatgerm oil into my MT mix, too!


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 5, 2010)

Is anyone using sulfur in their mix?  I am debating whether to make a sulfur oil infusion to use on my crown (currently the slowest growing area) then top with MT mix or just add sulfur to the MT mix.


----------



## grow (Sep 6, 2010)

mzteaze said:


> Is anyone using sulfur in their mix?  I am debating whether to make a sulfur oil infusion to use on my crown (currently the slowest growing area) then top with MT mix or just add sulfur to the MT mix.


 
i think you can do both...i am currently trying this myself.

it feels good to be back to the MT after a week off before perm and a week off after perm!


----------



## GANicole (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi All -

I am a tad bit late for my monthly check in.  I think i have been pretty consistent with applying my MT or OCT at least 3 times a week since the challenge started.  I mix my MT with castor in a small container and use it until the container is empty.  Then i fill the same container with OCT and a tad bit of castor oil and use it until its gone.  This is how i alternate between the two.  I used MT for the majority of August.  I think i see a change in fullness and a tad bit of change in length.  I do not think i have seen any abnormal shedding.  So far, so good...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm still MT'ing about 3 times a week. Seeing more thickness than length, no abnormal shedding. I need to try to order more MT this week.


----------



## Curly Luul (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone...... I just finished washing my hair after using the MT and my hair has got so much thicker, I am truly amazed lol. My hairline is starting to become a little more fuller, i have so many new baby hairs lol. The shedding is slowing down for me, i will give you all another update next month.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 
I am just checking in to say hi, I haven't been on top of my game for oiling my scalp with my mix but I am back. I have braids that i put last week end (long week end so took my time to do a good job since i want to keep them for 2 months). I will be using the MT in my hair every morning (tentatively) but at least every other day. I will report on the NG I got after 1 month of this. My mix has JBCO and Glycerine. But I think I am going to reduce the portion of glycerine since i am also baggying my braids and steaming twice a week. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## grow (Sep 9, 2010)

i just love the effects and feel of the glycerine!

glad to know it's working for you, too, OP!

yep, doing my mt mix at least 3-4 times a week.

would like to apply it daily, but have to work up to it....


----------



## jovan787 (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't know this challenge was going on.....guess Ill join if its not too late....Ive been MT-ing since mid July and will continue well into next year.  

I have a mixture that consists of MT, MN, Emu Oil and Boundless Tresses.  I apply every night to my scalp like grease.  In the morning I apply the Jheri Juice to my entire head (well not my scalp) concentrating on my ends and put it in a pony tail.  So far so good.


----------



## maxandsally (Sep 11, 2010)

Just checking in, been a little busy plus DH doesn't want the computer in bed with us.  Initially was applying MT daily, but now down to 3 x week.  I have noticed new hair around the hairline.  So all is going well.  Ordered another bottle of MT since it takes about 20 days to get to me.  Don't want to run out.


----------



## B3e (Sep 11, 2010)

Ladies,

*Is diluted MT still effective.* I find that when I'm in yarn braids, applying it straight or with an applicator bottle is just too much effort and I can't stick to it, but diluted in a spray bottle, I find that I have no excuse, it's my moisturizer. but is it still effective?

like *is 25% good or should I make it 50% or 75%*....i just need it in a spray bottle without clogging the thing lol I would like a steady inch a month, I average a little under an inch so i don't really need it in hopes of magic, just want a boost.

TIA!


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> Just checking in, been a little busy plus DH doesn't want the computer in bed with us. Initially was applying MT daily, but now down to 3 x week. I have noticed new hair around the hairline. So all is going well. Ordered another bottle of MT since it takes about 20 days to get to me. Don't want to run out.


 
i'm so happy to hear about those new hairs you've got!
i also empathize with the time it takes to get to you.
i have the same situation and always order alot of bottles to compensate. 



.Wanji. said:


> Ladies,
> 
> *Is diluted MT still effective.* I find that when I'm in yarn braids, applying it straight or with an applicator bottle is just too much effort and I can't stick to it, but diluted in a spray bottle, I find that I have no excuse, it's my moisturizer. but is it still effective?
> 
> ...


 
i ALWAYS dilute my MT, i've heard it can be too much if not diluted.
the spray bottle is a great idea!
there is also the applicator bottle which can give you more precision with application.
i do about 50/50 with aloe vera juice and oils and continue adding them until the MT is liquid enough to pour through the applicator bottle.


----------



## DRJones (Sep 11, 2010)

Just wanted to check in. I switched up my MT reggie a little bit, I used to only apply it to my scalp but for the last 4 weeks I have been applying it to the length of my hair every other day then wash it out the next day. I am happy to report that in just 4 weeks I have retained some length and also since using MT my hair has definitely gotten thicker and fuller.  I also noticed some baby hair that I haven't had since I was a child (although I have a strong believe that JBCO has something to do with that since I apply it to my edges)  I know many people fear protein overload but I have thin strands and my hair absolutely loves protein, and I also deep condition once a week so that balances me out. Overall I am very satisfied with the path my hair is taking, can't wait for the December reveal. "*Happy Growing Everyone*"


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am so incredibly frustrated with this website. Every time I try to post the computer freezes up.  I just had a long list of replies and they all simply disappeared.  ARRRRGGGHHHH!

Long story short, you guys are doing a great job!  I'm loving all of this talk of thickness, retaining length and new baby hairs!

I'm ready to put the OCT down and pick up the MT.  But first, I'm going to do a length check tomorrow.  If I don't like what I see, it's off to OCT for me!

Jovan, it's not too late to join.  I'll add your name to the list.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I haven't been using mt because i've been wearing my hair straightened for the last few weeks.  However, I have been using oct whenever I wash.  I apply it to my scalp and leave it on for a minimum of 5 hours, and mostly, overnight.  The remaining hair I coat with Aphogee 2 minute.  My hair is really thriving.  When I went to the salon my hairdresser commented, "Mami, you got more hair!!  You got much much hair!"  I was elated.  

I did my hair myself last night (oct, blowdry, flatiron) and it was really heavy and felt fuller all the way through.  

I can't wait to get back on the MT tip, but it seemed to rip my delicate hairline apart.  I was so hurt.  It looks thinner.  I know mt works for the rest of my hair but maybe not as good on my hairline.  I know the shedding phase goes away and the real thick hair grows in, but I can't risk losing those hairs.  I need them oh so badly, I can't take looking bald at the hairline, uh  uh.  Anyone have any insight on this?  

Congrats to those of you making such progress.  

I luv some new hairs, y'all.  Luv 'em!


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

^^^

i'm so glad you've been getting such wonderful results with your OCT, Bronze!!!

that's marvelous news! even the salon lady noticed, which is always great!!!

when you used the MT, it could have been the oils phase of the mix that wasn't enough.

i always mix it with aloe vera juice and some type of ceramide oil to keep the hair moist and strong for all of that protein and many times, sealed on top of it with more moisturizing leave-ins just around my sensitive areas.

i also know of ladies who mix some moisturizing conditioner right in with the MT just to make sure the protein is not too strong.

i hope you find a way to combat the MT for the hairline and much continued growth successes!


----------



## libertysince05 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,
My news are that i havent been using MT for the past 2 weeks beacuse i've been lazy, and dont like to apply it to a wet scalp. (So far i have nothing to report in terms of results, but i managed to stop having headaches)
I'm back to using it x3 a week mixed with camelia oil on my scalp.
Its time i did a protein treatment, so i'm wondering if used on the hair strands is MT as strong as Aphogee 2 step?
Also i finally settled on a reggie:
wash every 3 days (alternate a shampoo with a co-wash), deep condition every other wash
preepoo with ojon overnight x2 week
moisturise dripping wet hair using chicoro's method
apply MT to the scalp the day before washing.
Use aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks


----------



## grow (Sep 13, 2010)

libertysinc05, i understand your point.

i use Dudley's DRC 28 once a month to 6 weeks, but that was moreso when i used alot of sulfur.
now that Mega Tek has become a reagular part of my hair diet, i am rather perplexed.

for the first time since perming using the protein midstep method, i had a protein overload a few weeks ago, which took days of dc'ing overnight with moisturizing dc's to repair. it was awful. i could not even get a comb through my hair.

now i believe, it might have been because i already had alot of protein in my hair from the Mega Tek (even though i had stopped a full week BEFORE perming....maybe i need to stop 10 days before.)

so i do know that the levels of this OCT and Mega Tek change the amount of deep protein treatments needed.

if you use Aphogee once every 6 weeks before you started using Mega Tek, the time frame just might be different now that you already have alot of protein in your hair.



Ladies: can you please share with us who uses deep protein treatments (the kind with heat) while using Mega Tek?

In which ways do you do your deep protein treatments with mindfull use of OCT/MT?

(for example, do you do the deep treatments less often? do you stop OCT/MT a week before doing a deep protein treament? do you skip the deep protein treatment because you already get so much protein from these brands? etc...)


Thanks Ladies!


----------



## ArizonaBeauty (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm having a lot of shedding and when detangling my hair just comes out. I'm so annoyed. I'm using the MT once a week. I have it mixed with a little WGO, glycerin and water. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, Grow, that's what i don't get.  I mixed mt with castor oil and a little water and some leave in conditioner, and i still got some shedding.

I'll try mixing it with ceramides.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 13, 2010)

I went through about a week and a half with a little extra shedding.  While it was a little disconcerting, I did some reading on hair loss and learned that a little shedding is generally part of the growth aid process.  Based on the article, shedding was expected to go for no more than 4 to 6 weeks.  Any more than that warranted a visit to your doctor to rule out other sources.  So I marked the date down and kept going.  I checked the hairs that were shedding and many were very very thin and kinda sickly looking.

So the results are so far: slightly fuller looking hair with a bit more than normal amount of new growth.  About a week or two ago I noticed something else - the grey hairs along my hair line were starting to become less prominent.  The baby hairs are coming in dark.  Its pretty weird as I had just purchased root color to cover up those grays.  Now I can go get my $20+ back.  YAY!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 14, 2010)

Morning ladies!

I'm still hanging in there with the hair...although, I didn't get a chance to wash and dry it to do a length check.  I'm just too tired.

Off to read the rest of the posts.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 14, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been using mt because i've been wearing my hair straightened for the last few weeks.  However, I have been using oct whenever I wash.  I apply it to my scalp and leave it on for a minimum of 5 hours, and mostly, overnight.  The remaining hair I coat with Aphogee 2 minute.  *My hair is really thriving.  When I went to the salon my hairdresser commented, "Mami, you got more hair!!  You got much much hair!"  I was elated.*
> 
> I did my hair myself last night (oct, blowdry, flatiron) and it was really heavy and felt fuller all the way through.
> 
> ...



Yay for more hair!  And yay for heavy hair!  I can't wait to straighten my hair out to see if there is any change.  I hope I can rejoice too. 

I feel you on the hairline situation too.  That's a very sensitive area for me...I hope when I use the MT it won't hinder my hairline progress.


----------



## grow (Sep 14, 2010)

ArizonaBeauty said:


> I'm having a lot of shedding and when detangling my hair just comes out. I'm so annoyed. I'm using the MT once a week. I have it mixed with a little WGO, glycerin and water. Any suggestions ladies?


ArizonaBeauty, i feel for you, especially with the change of seasons, which tends to cause more shedding. i've heard and tried that garlic oil, supplements, and food is good for shedding. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yeah, Grow, that's what i don't get. I mixed mt with castor oil and a little water and some leave in conditioner, and i still got some shedding.
> 
> I'll try mixing it with ceramides.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
yes, hun, those ceramides help, as will some garlic, so that hopefully won't happen in the future. 
(i make my own garlic oil these days.)

i just remembered what one of the ladies told me a while ago about diluting the mt.....which was "not to use just water" (what i had been doing), but to use aloe vera juice because it has more moisturizing properties.

you've already got a good mix going on there, hun, so i'm sure adding some new elements will make it even better! !


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning Ladies! 

I started my MT today!  I couldn't hold off any longer.  There was a little bit of the OCT left in the applicator bottle, so I just poured the MT in with it.  I didn't add any oils or anything, I just used the MT straight.

I still want to straighten my hair a little to see if the OCT did anything.  I'm not making any promises, but I'll try blowing it out tonight if I'm not too tired.

How are you?


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm still in, just haven't updated because this new layout is killing me. sorry! shrugs*


----------



## detroitdiva (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey everyone!! I just wanted to check and n c how my beautiful challenge mates were doing!! I have been getting some growth I think. Not sure really, especially since I do not measure my hair or straighten it. I had taken the braids out a couple of weeks ago and put my hair in nubian twist last Friday. I am not wearing them down (I did a very sheety job) so I am not going to post pics of them. I really wanted to do something to my hair before my lil man arrives next Friday. I did not want to have my hair out during labor. I learned from that mistake last yr with my daughter.

Anyways, when I had taken the braids down, I noticed how much fuller and thicker my hair was, especially my nape area. I am impressed by the MT results and I've added some Frenchee's and Sulfur 8 to my reggie as well. I am still taking my garlic supplements every other day and my prenatal n hair vitamins everyday! I just bought some Biotin and I hope that help to give me a boost. Starting the first day of October, I will start the drink your way to waist length challenge. It seems like a super way to encourage hair growth from the inside out!! Well I hopw everyone is doing great and I promise to post pics at the end of this month!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning ladies!  I hope everyone had a great weekend!

I was quite lazy in the hair department myself.  I have to say, so far I haven't had any issuses since I started using the MT.  I took a break from it this weekend, but I'm going to make an attempt at washing my hair this evening and blowing it out so I can manage it better when I try to use the MT.  When my hair is in its natural state there is no combing or manipulating whatsoever.  It turns into a tangled hair beast.

I really need to experiment with my hair more and see what will work best for it in the coming winter months.

How was your weekend?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I'm still in, just haven't updated because this new layout is killing me. sorry! shrugs*



I am so there with you on that one!  I've been having more trouble with the new layout that I just give up and decide not to log on for the day.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 20, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> Hey everyone!! I just wanted to check and n c how my beautiful challenge mates were doing!! I have been getting some growth I think. Not sure really, especially since I do not measure my hair or straighten it. I had taken the braids out a couple of weeks ago and put my hair in nubian twist last Friday. I am not wearing them down (I did a very sheety job) so I am not going to post pics of them. I really wanted to do something to my hair before my lil man arrives next Friday. I did not want to have my hair out during labor. I learned from that mistake last yr with my daughter.
> 
> Anyways, when I had taken the braids down, I noticed how much fuller and thicker my hair was, especially my nape area. I am impressed by the MT results and I've added some Frenchee's and Sulfur 8 to my reggie as well. I am still taking my garlic supplements every other day and my prenatal n hair vitamins everyday! I just bought some Biotin and I hope that help to give me a boost. Starting the first day of October, I will start the drink your way to waist length challenge. It seems like a super way to encourage hair growth from the inside out!! Well I hopw everyone is doing great and I promise to post pics at the end of this month!!



Detroit, I was so glad to see your post when I logged on this morning!  I'm so excited about your little man's upcoming debut!  Yay for noticing thickness!

These are results that I love to hear!  I don't think the OCT really did anything for me.  I'll know for sure when I blow my hair out (I'll have to do it soon especially since I started the MT the other day).


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Sep 20, 2010)

*I have been slacking in the hair maintenance department the past two weeks. i was too sick the first week and last week, really i have no excuse. I attempted a rollerset that turned into a flat iron a day later and i was wearing it out for a few days. Yesterday, I DC'ed with Keratina Fix and then i applied my MT and went to bed. Today, I rinsed, applied S-Curl and Coconut Oil, and then bunned. Hopefully I can get back on track and keep this up until Friday when I plan to rollerset again.*

*ETA: Anyone that needs to re-up, i have a coupon from HorseLoverZ.com for $5 off. It expires on 09/30/2010. PM me if you want to use it.*


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, so I made up my homemade MTG mix.  I just tested it on my wrist to make sure its doesn't invoke an allergic reaction.  Lets hope we see results with it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Grow.

Praise The Lord, shedding is down to a minimum. Aphogee 2 minute left on overnight has really helped. I haven't restarted mt, but I'm still using oct. I have garlic oil that tastes like garlic oil. Not a good scent early in the am, but it works wonders, so i'll have to chug 'em down.

In my mt mix i used water along with oils and a bit of conditioner for good measure. :-{ I have aloe gel, but no juice. ( I'll add it to my beauty list, asap. ) However, I just rcvd a complimentary batch of Ginsana's Super Gro Lotion, and i'll roll with that pretty soon. It's got mt, mtg, and a whooooole lotta good stuff in there, so I'll just start there.

Thanks Ms. Coco, I'm pretty happy about the heaviness of my hair.  My hair is always so light and fluffy.  I want hair with some weight, some 'umph.'  That's a step in the right direction for me.  I'm sure you'll be fine with using mt, your hairline may not be as touchy as mine. erplexed.  You've got pretty hair, by the way.

Thanks ladies for your support - y'all are wonderful.

~ Happy Hair Growing to all the OCT/MT Hair Maidens ~


@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
yes, hun, those ceramides help, as will some garlic, so that hopefully won't happen in the future. 
(i make my own garlic oil these days.)

i just remembered what one of the ladies told me a while ago about diluting the mt.....which was "not to use just water" (what i had been doing), but to use aloe vera juice because it has more moisturizing properties.

you've already got a good mix going on there, hun, so i'm sure adding some new elements will make it even better! ![/QUOTE]


----------



## drmuffin (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys just checking in...

I finally got a relaxer last friday and I was pleasantly surprised at how much my hair grew. I think my expectations were a little higher, but all in all I'm so happy! It definitely grew and I think I got some thickness too. What made me even happier is that my beautician said that my hair was in great condition and I didn't even need a trim. (I credit that to everything I've learned since joining LHCF! ) I'm gonna wait a little while before I pick back up on the challenge, just giving myself a chance to enjoy my straight hair for a change w/o me getting fussy with it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't check in lately because my daughter gave birth to my new grandson last week.(he's in my siggy)I'm getting some thickness but I'm not sure about length because of the natural hair shrinkage. I will probably straighten my hair some time next month. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Curly Luul (Sep 22, 2010)

Your grandson is soo cute, ahh congrats. 

hope everyone is doing well. 

x


----------



## grow (Sep 23, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Grow.
> 
> Praise The Lord, shedding is down to a minimum. Aphogee 2 minute left on overnight has really helped. I haven't restarted mt, but I'm still using oct. I have garlic oil that tastes like garlic oil. Not a good scent early in the am, but it works wonders, so i'll have to chug 'em down.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, PRAISE THE LORD IS RIGHT GIRL! 

that is some great news!

i'm so glad it's working out for you sugar, and horray for heavy hair!!!!!



drmuffin said:


> Hey guys just checking in...
> 
> I finally got a relaxer last friday and I was pleasantly surprised at how much my hair grew. I think my expectations were a little higher, but all in all I'm so happy! It definitely grew and I think I got some thickness too. What made me even happier is that my beautician said that my hair was in great condition and I didn't even need a trim. (I credit that to everything I've learned since joining LHCF! ) I'm gonna wait a little while before I pick back up on the challenge, just giving myself a chance to enjoy my straight hair for a change w/o me getting fussy with it.



drmuffin, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

isn't is just wonderful when you get results like that?!

even your beautician noticed and that's a great feeling and inspiration for all of us! 



Platinum said:


> I haven't check in lately because my daughter gave birth to my new grandson last week.(he's in my siggy)I'm getting some thickness but I'm not sure about length because of the natural hair shrinkage. I will probably straighten my hair some time next month. Keep up the good work everyone!



Platinum, CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW GRANDSON!!!!!!!

HE IS ABSOLUTELY ADORBLE!!!!!!

ok, on a personal note ladies, Ms_CoCo37 i've been slacking off a bit on my routine...got super busy and barely had time to cw daily, but i hope to get that mt mix made this week so i can get back on it asap!

HHJ ladies!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello Ladies, just a quick update, I have been applying the OCT regularly, but I started to run out, so I have ordered Mega Tek, which came last week, so I mix with the remaining OCT mixed with castor oil to stretch it out and I apply my Mega Tek/Oct mixture with added garlic powder, aloe gel, castor oil, daily. 

I was very pleased with OCT updates on my blog.  I shampoo my hair, apply OCT/Mega Tek and leave on my hair for two hours of more, rinse out and condition with a moisturising conditioner for up to 30 minutes, rinse out and style very simply. 

Wish every one success with OCT/Mega Tek


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you have to use both OTC & MT to see results or can you use one or the other?  I just ordered MT and I have tons of other products and want to know if the MT is effective alone or do I need yet another product?


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello there, 
This week I haven't been able to apply the megatek. I am on a work travel and I forgot to pack it,.... but i will be heading back home tomorrow so that will be one of the first things to do when i arrive. How are you guys doing?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Curly Luul and Grow! I can't wait to spoil him.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Hello Ladies, just a quick update, I have been applying the OCT regularly, but I started to run out, so I have ordered Mega Tek, which came last week, so I mix with the remaining OCT mixed with castor oil to stretch it out and I apply my Mega Tek/Oct mixture with added garlic powder, aloe gel, castor oil, daily.
> 
> I was very pleased with OCT updates on my blog.  I shampoo my hair, apply OCT/Mega Tek and leave on my hair for two hours of more, rinse out and condition with a moisturising conditioner for up to 30 minutes, rinse out and style very simply.
> 
> Wish every one success with OCT/Mega Tek


 
Keep up the good work, Valerie!



ecadnacmc said:


> Do you have to use both OTC & MT to see results or can you use one or the other?  I just ordered MT and I have tons of other products and want to know if the MT is effective alone or do I need yet another product?


 
You can use either product. Many ladies had great success with MT.


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 24, 2010)

I cut down to using only 2 times a week now...I'm trying to maintain my hairstyles so I don't want to wash out every day or every other day, too much manipulation then


----------



## grow (Sep 24, 2010)

i still have to make my mt mix!  am i getting lazy or what?!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm...just checking in and @*Ms_CoCo37** where are you?*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

It's been a red hot minute since I last popped in.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I still haven't gotten used to this new format, but I'm working with it.

I have to say, I haven't had any issues with using the MT straight out of the bottle.  Not headaches, no itchies or anything like that.  I finally blow dried my hair to do a length check from the OCT.  I have to say, I was a little disappointed.  While I experienced some growth, it's not much different than my regular growth rate.

Hopefully, the MT will give me better results.  Today I'm sporting a bun...nothing impressive.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 29, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I haven't check in lately because my daughter gave birth to my new grandson last week.(he's in my siggy)I'm getting some thickness but I'm not sure about length because of the natural hair shrinkage. I will probably straighten my hair some time next month. Keep up the good work everyone!



Platinum, congratulations on that new beautiful little grandson of yours!  I know you can't wait to spoil him rotten.  Is he your first?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ijanei, I'm right here! I know I need to be  for not being on here more frequently.  I promise to do better.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 29, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Grow.
> 
> Praise The Lord, shedding is down to a minimum. Aphogee 2 minute left on overnight has really helped. I haven't restarted mt, but I'm still using oct. I have garlic oil that tastes like garlic oil. Not a good scent early in the am, but it works wonders, so i'll have to chug 'em down.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Bronze, you're certainly one to talk!  You're the one with the beautiful hair...I'm just trying to be like you when I grow up.

You know...I have a bottle of aloe vera juice just asking to be used.  Maybe I'll add some to my MT, because now (after reading the last couple of post about shedding), I think I need to take some precautionary measures.  The last thing I need is a setback.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 29, 2010)

I am still using my MT mix.  Since I have added the sulfur mix (homemade MTG), I have noticed that I only need a few drops, otherwise, it runs all over the place.  I have to keep up with cleaning my skin around my forehead and neck just to avoid break outs.  How do you deal with this problem?


----------



## closertomydreams (Sep 29, 2010)

Valerie do you apply mt to your hair and scalp when you dc? Have you seen good results with it? I'm planning on dcing with mt tonight and while lurking in this thread I saw your post and it's right on time. Thanks


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 30, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Last night when I went home I mixed some aloe vera juice and coconut oil in with my MT.  Then I applied the mixture to my scalp and sealed my ends with Amla oil.  This morning I applied a little QP Mango Butter on my edges, slapped my half wig on and kept it moving.

I have been manipulating my hair a little too much this week.  I need to find a style where I can keep my hands out of my head.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Oct 2, 2010)

Using Megatek as a scalp rub is tiring, and I'm not sure it even works tbh. From now on I think I'll just use it as a protein DC every once in a while. Hopefully that gives it a better use


----------



## chichi08 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Beautiful Ladies,

Just checking in for the month of September. I noticed very little growth but then, l only put my mixture on my hair about 10 - 14 times so, no one to blame there. However, l notice my hair is fuller and healthier. I have put in another sew in and this time, did it myself and it looks great ( so proud of myself).

Hair check pics

See pics
xoxoxoxox


----------



## maryb (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm a newbie and i began my HJ in july with finding a good regimen for me : i mean simple and effective.
DCing and washing my hair 2xweek was too much manipulations for my 20 weeks post head. So i decided 3 weeks ago to wear protective style : a net wig that i ordered from my chinese lace wig manufacturer and braids underneath. I can still take care of my hair without any kind of manipulation.
I've made a mix: Aphogee leave in conditioner (the watery one), MT, JCBO and six others oils (wheat germ, avocado, emu oil, mink and jojoba...) that i use every day with a dropper. I'm seeing new growth on my hedges (i've bald patches from weaves and bonding my lace wig).
I'll take my wig out this saturday, make a check length.
Hope for all of us, mega mega growth !!


----------



## sithembile (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm glad you're seeing progress with your edges, I apply my MT, castor oil, peppermint & Rosemary mix to my edges nightly, been doing this for over 6 weeks and I don't feel like there's any progress. I'll keep doing it but I'm disappointed thus far.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 5, 2010)

sithembile, I know the feeling.  I applied the OCT regularly to my problem area, and I thought I was getting some improvement, but when I blowed my hair out, the area was just as thin as before.  On the upside, I did notice some growth, but that could have been my average growth.

Hopefully, the MT will give me better results since I've switched over.  I'll definitely keep you guys posted.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 5, 2010)

maryb said:


> I'm a newbie and i began my HJ in july with finding a good regimen for me : i mean simple and effective.
> DCing and washing my hair 2xweek was too much manipulations for my 20 weeks post head. So i decided 3 weeks ago to wear protective style : a net wig that i ordered from my chinese lace wig manufacturer and braids underneath. I can still take care of my hair without any kind of manipulation.
> I've made a mix: Aphogee leave in conditioner (the watery one), MT, JCBO and six others oils (wheat germ, avocado, emu oil, mink and jojoba...) that i use every day with a dropper. I'm seeing new growth on my hedges (i've bald patches from weaves and bonding my lace wig).
> I'll take my wig out this saturday, make a check length.
> Hope for all of us, mega mega growth !!



I'm sending positive vibes your way!  Hope you have mad progress!


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 5, 2010)

Checking in.

So, I started adding a homemade MTG mix (a few drops) before I add my MT.  So far I notice some "fuzz" in the hard to grow crown area which is a good sign.  I expect that with another 3-6 months I should have good growth and coverage there.  Currently my "4-lane" highway down the middle has been reduced to 2-lanes in the front and the back (from the crown) is starting to narrow to three lanes.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 6, 2010)

mzteaze said:


> Checking in.
> 
> So, I started adding a homemade MTG mix (a few drops) before I add my MT.  So far I notice some "fuzz" in the hard to grow crown area which is a good sign.  I expect that with another 3-6 months I should have good growth and coverage there.  Currently my "4-lane" highway down the middle has been reduced to 2-lanes in the front and the back (from the crown) is starting to narrow to three lanes.



That's great MzTeaze!  I'm loving the highway analogy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have been so incredibly lazy with my hair lately.  Since it's gotten cold, I haven't been cowashing daily.  I haven't washed my hair in over a week.  Tonight, I will tackle the mane.  I need to get the MT build up out and start the cycle all over again.

I'm liking my little mixture so far, but I think I want to jump on the castor oil bandwagon and add that to it.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Oct 7, 2010)

*Yeah, I've been slacking. Ever since I mastered my rollersets, I don't co-wash and bun as much (meaning I don't use my MT as much). I'm looking to use MT on Fridays and possibly Mondays. Fridays because I'm generally off on weekends and can lounge around. Mondays, because I'm sure I don't want to be bothered with my hair on Sunday night. I'm probably sitting here typing lies, but I promise I will try to keep up my MT, for my hair's sake, if nothing else.*


----------



## preciouslove0x (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow i completely forgot I joined this challenge. No worries though. Since the beginning of August I have been applying MT to my scalp 2-3 times per week (using JBCO prior to application) consistently. It has been going well. My NG is definitely a lot thicker and I'm very happy with the overall results so far. No extra growth yet but I'm pretty sure it'll come soon. Next month will be the 3rd month so I should start to see some by then. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

Last night I finally tackled the mass that is my hair.  I washed and detangled, put a little Argan oil in and put it into four plaits.  This morning, I'm sporting two sad looking little buns.  That's about all I could do after going through the detangling process.  I didn't put any MT in yet, I'll do that this evening.


----------



## detroitdiva (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!! Just checkin in! I had my son on Sept. 24th and he was 8lbs, 9 oz!! I am officially unpreggo! Lol! I decided to simplify my reggie a bit y only applying the Mga Tek and JBCO seperately on different days. I still wash my hair every week and dc during this time. I'm also sporting mini twists instead of kinky twists or braids. I got sick of the weave. I'll be taking it easy for the next couple of weeks but will continue to keep in touch! Happy growing, yall!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2010)

Detroit!!!  Congratulations on the little linebacker!  8 lbs???!!! He's a big boy!  I'll bet he's so adorable!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 14, 2010)

Night before last, I applied my MT.  Tonight, I'll do the same.  I'm getting bored with my hairstyle...I'm thinking I may get braids installed.  IDK, we'll see.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

How is everyone coming along in the challenge?  

It's hard for me to tell since I have mad shrinkage and I haven't straightened my hair out in months.  Just looking at it, I don't see much of a difference...but that's probably because I tend to get a little too impatient with my hair.  But, I can definitely say it seems to be thicker and more unruly than normal.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Oct 15, 2010)

*I've been slacking...hardcore... I need to get back on my "A" game if I expect any results.*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> Hi everyone!! Just checkin in! I had my son on Sept. 24th and he was 8lbs, 9 oz!! I am officially unpreggo! Lol! I decided to simplify my reggie a bit y only applying the Mga Tek and JBCO seperately on different days. I still wash my hair every week and dc during this time. I'm also sporting mini twists instead of kinky twists or braids. I got sick of the weave. I'll be taking it easy for the next couple of weeks but will continue to keep in touch! Happy growing, yall!!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been slacking on the MT as well. I even forgot to order another bottle, I guess I'll do that this weekend. I still have some left but I didn't want to run out. Happy Hair Growing everyone!


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm still hanging in there


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum...well, new to posting (I've been a lurker for years). I started MT about a week ago, applying it 2-3x a week. My main issue is that I think I'm applying too much. I apply MT via a pointed tip applicator by finger-parting my hair in extremely thin parts. Basically, I cover almost every inch of my scalp. Am I goin overboard...I mean, how much is enough? Can I section my hair in larger parts? 

Since I received my MT bottle, I've applied it 3 times. At my current application rate, I probably only have about 4 more applictions left? How long should 1 bottle last me?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 22, 2010)

Incognitus said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum...well, new to posting (I've been a lurker for years). I started MT about a week ago, applying it 2-3x a week. My main issue is that I think I'm applying too much. I apply MT via a pointed tip applicator by finger-parting my hair in extremely thin parts. Basically, I cover almost every inch of my scalp. Am I goin overboard...I mean, how much is enough? Can I section my hair in larger parts?
> 
> Since I received my MT bottle, I've applied it 3 times. At my current application rate, I probably only have about 4 more applictions left? How long should 1 bottle last me?


 
I think you should try sectioning your hair in larger parts.  You can spread the mixture throughout your whole scalp if you massage it in really well.  I tend to get a little heavy-handed myself, and I've found that if I space the parts out a little, the MT last longer, and I'm still covering my whole head.  BTW, I use an applicator as well.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ladies, I must admit that I haven't used my MT at all this week.  I think I'll apply some tonight, because I plan on washing tomorrow.


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to inform you ladies but I cut down to just once or twice a week because of the shedding, I thought it was under control but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Oct 26, 2010)

*I've neglected my MT as well, but out of sheer laziness. There was no unusual amount of shedding nore scalp soreness, just a high level of "*** this hair tonight".*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2010)

Not seeing much progress yet but I won't give up. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm with just about everyone else.  Prior to this morning and last night, I haven't used my MT in the last couple of weeks.  I have to get myself back on track.


----------



## ImpatientlyWaiting (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm SO late but I wanna join the challenge. I have nearly 3/4 of MT left, but I haven't used much of it since the Spring. I used 3-4 times a week but then I started getting headaches....anyone else have this problem?


----------



## drmuffin (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey just checking in...

I've been off MT for a while and I just picked back up on it. I recently got kinky twists almost 2 weeks ago and I have been applying my MT since I've been in the twists. After reading so much on the effects of powders sulfur I decided to add some to my mix and I must say...I'm pretty impressed at the NG! I'll have to post some pics later. Although I think I hit a snag when I realized I had a teeny tiny amount of breakage (due to the drying effects of the sulfur) and had a major freak out. But I finally got my hands on the much-touted elasta qp olive oil+mango butter to combat the dryness.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shaunie Stephenson, I'm soooo sorry!  I thought I'd replied to your post.  Of course you can join in on the challenge if you're still interested.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 12, 2010)

drmuffin, it's good to have you back with us!

Ladies, I must confess that I have not used my MT at all this month.  I will be doing a henna treatment this weekend.  I'll be back on track once that's done.

Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## ArizonaBeauty (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not happy with my MT and I've actually lost quite a bit of hair since using it. Definitely more shedding and its actually making ends thin. What works for some might not for others so congrats to those who are getting results. I'm going to go back to the ole MTG & oils. If there is any lady in chicago who would like to try it, that doesn't already own the product, they can have it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 17, 2010)

@ArizonaBeauty,

I'm so sorry to hear about your setback. How often were you using the MT? Did you mix anything with it?


----------



## ArizonaBeauty (Nov 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @ArizonaBeauty,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your setback. How often were you using the MT? Did you mix anything with it?


 
I mixed it with wgo, glycerin and distilled water. I washed my hair 2xs a week and applied directly to my scalp and let my hair air dry. I avoided ponytails and for basically wrapped it up everynight. I lost quite a it of hair and its definitely thinner. It could be something else but I'm going to stop using it and see what happens.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 18, 2010)

ArizonaBeauty said:


> I mixed it with wgo, glycerin and distilled water. I washed my hair 2xs a week and applied directly to my scalp and let my hair air dry. I avoided ponytails and for basically wrapped it up everynight. I lost quite a it of hair and its definitely thinner. It could be something else but I'm going to stop using it and see what happens.


 
ITA, you should stop using it until you can figure out exactly what's going on with your hair.  MT isn't for everyone.  I haven't experienced any setbacks, but then again, I haven't been very consistent with applying it this month.  I also don't really see any progress right now.  We still have another month, so I'm going to stick it out to the end (unless, I see that I am experiencing setbacks myself).

Please keep us posted on your progress with getting back on track to healthy hair.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm planning to order more MT this weekend. I need to see some serious progress in 2011.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 30, 2010)

How about if I use the megatek every other day and then every other day after that, i do a deep conditioning treatment? how does that sound? Anyone of you ladies seeing results yet? huh huh huh 
 I think the MT helped with my summer spurt but i wasnt conditioning my hair like I should have been which made it shed and break. (check siggy)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> How about if I use the megatek every other day and then every other day after that, i do a deep conditioning treatment? how does that sound? Anyone of you ladies seeing results yet? huh huh huh
> I think the MT helped with my summer spurt but i wasnt conditioning my hair like I should have been which made it shed and break. (check siggy)


 
You sound like me.  I've pretty much done the same thing myself.  Your hair looks very healthy in that last shot though.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks CoCo...I cant wait to see your hair progress. Your hair is already crazy long


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't order more MT because I'm seeing more shedding than usual. I think I'm going to do more cowashing and DC'ing to see if that helps.


----------



## Poopiedo (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't been checking in but I've been using it since July.  My hair is getting thicker and longer.  I take garlic for the shedding but I'm also taking Andrew Lessman's vitamins as well. So I don't know if MT is doing it all or if the vitamins are playing a part.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> Thanks CoCo...I cant wait to see your hair progress. Your hair is already crazy long


 
Thanks Ijanei, but I'm not sure about my progress right now.  I haven't been as consistent as I should have with this challenge.  I hate to admit it, but I skipped the whole month of November.

I think it would have worked out better for me if I braided or twisted my hair and used the MT.  I still have plenty left, so I'll give it one last push this month.


----------



## Minty (Dec 1, 2010)

I see results with mt. I mixed it with MSM, JBCO, Aloe, and some other things that I can't remember right now. 


Its time for me to reorder, and I need to use it more consistently. I generally use it 2x a week the night before my wash day, I oil my scalp. 

I don't have excessive shedding, but for those that do - any of the garlic conditioners will stop shedding. Nutrine or Alter Ego


----------



## ImpatientlyWaiting (Dec 4, 2010)

I definitely wanna try to use the MT again, but I get headaches. Do you think I'll get any results if I only use it 2-3 times a week?


----------



## ImpatientlyWaiting (Dec 4, 2010)

Poopiedo, your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been consistent with my MT and I have not had any shredding as I mix my MT with garlic powder, castor, olive oil, coconut oil and aloe vera gel. I shall be having a length check after December 18th


----------



## Curly Luul (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi ladies......  how r u all doing? its been a while since i wrote a MT update, well i couldnt use MT for 5 weeks as i was recovering from surgery and my hair had to take a back sit. However i did start using my MT mixture 3 weeks ago and so far so good, my hair has got much thicker and i do see a little length but i was more happy about my edges. 

I only use my  MT mixture twice a week anymore than that and my hair starts shedding like mad, the 2 days per week usage is going great. Hopefully i'll be able to show some pics early Jan 2011. 

I hope every1 is fine and happy holidays.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

Curly Luul, I'm glad you're feeling better! Welome back!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 15, 2010)

Morning Ladies!  I thought I might revive this thread and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm still in...cant wait til the 31st to come


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

How is everything going ladies?


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 22, 2010)

I am planning on doing a length check in a week or so.  However, I can SEE the results so far.  My hair has definitely grown.  

Now, I took about 2 mos off but started back on the protocol this week.  I am going to step it up and try to use MT as a protein condish every other week with a little heat followed by an intense moisture condish.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 22, 2010)

mzteaze said:


> I am planning on doing a length check in a week or so. However, I can SEE the results so far. My hair has definitely grown.
> 
> Now, I took about 2 mos off but started back on the protocol this week. I am going to step it up and try to use MT as a protein condish every other week with a little heat followed by an intense moisture condish.


 
I took a couple of months off myself.  I'm definitely going to finish my bottle of MT though, so I'll get back to it soon.  I'm glad to hear that you're seeing some results.  It's kind of hard for me to tell since my hair isn't straight.

I can't wait to see everyone elses reveal though.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. I FAILED this challenge. I failed so badly that I was scratching my head like, "Why is this showing up under my participated threads?" 

I haven't used MegaTek since Sept. Sorry! I ran out!


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 22, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I took a couple of months off myself.  I'm definitely going to finish my bottle of MT though, so I'll get back to it soon.  I'm glad to hear that you're seeing some results.  It's kind of hard for me to tell since my hair isn't straight.
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone elses reveal though.




LOL got long hair like that huh??  so u can't tell...LOL

I noticed since hair shrinks when dry and it was above my ears - now I can cover my ears plus some.


----------



## HairRaiser (Jan 3, 2011)

Bumping for end of the challenge results/progress. How's the progress ladies?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2011)

Shoot! I knew I was forgetting something! Sorry about that! I will get a reveal thread started shortly!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay Ladies!  

Here is the reveal thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12532353#post12532353


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2011)

Where is everyone?  I want to see your reveals.


----------

